# Sammie's LP Surgery is on March 1st



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

As some of you know my Sammie just turned 2 and needs LP surgery on his right leg. His skip/lift has increased of late. So I finally scheduled it for Thursday. Took me a month to pick up the phone, then i saw him lifting so much this past week I had to call. What makes it hard is they don't seem to be in pain, but ortho said he prob is in some already. This is a very hard thing to do; as all of you with a precious Maltese can relate. I don't want to risk his cartlige by waiting. We are going to an orthopedic surgeon in a specialty hospital (she is a small dog speciality surgeon in orthopedic and soft tissue (from University of Florida) and came highly recommended by the agility club here. We got excellent results on his blood work. I'm very happy about that. He will not get a bordatella as I thought. :aktion033: I just keep trying to imagine him without a skip/hop. 
He deserves to walk normal. 
Please pray for my little boy as he goes through this. I love him so much. :innocent:
Thanks everyone.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Sammie little cutie. You'll do just fine in your surgery, rest a lot, and have a perfect little leg after. xoxoxox little one.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear Kandis I will pray for your little Sammie )) and please remember Sandi and I just went through this and we will here for you every step of the way and yes he will walk normally its amazing when you see that you feel how worth it was  

love you 


Anna xoxo 
ps e-mail me anytime .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I will keep you and Sammie in my prayers!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You're being a terrific mom, Kandis, doing this for Sammie.:wub2: It's an act of love. The reason he's hopping is that it hurts to put his foot down...he's not practicing the jig for St. Pattie's Day :Good luck: (just trying to inject some humor here as you know me so well). I'm so frustrated with my neighbor and her Havanese. The dog has been hopping for months now..a lot and she keeps saying her vet hasn't suggested she get surgery. My answer is ...get thee to an orthopod!!! I know we all worry about our furkids (and skinkids) in surgery but I'm sure he'll do fine. Love that he's got great bloodwork results and the doctor sounds awesome!! 
We'll be here for you on Thursday and you know the hardest part of the surgery will probably be keeping him still enough. :smpullhair:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:heart:I will hold dear Sammie tight to my heart, thinking the best thoughts for his total recovery. No skip hop....just totally happy skips...with no pain.:heart::heart::heart::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We'll be keeping Sammie in our hearts during this time. He's going to be so happy when it's all over and he's healed.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww... Keeping Sammie in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kandis, I am so sorry to hear about our sweet Sammie. He is VERY lucky to have you as a Mommy. You have done so much research and planning. I just know he will have the best care and a very speedy recovery. Please give him snuggles from Aunt Bridget and Lady Bella. We'll be praying for him. ♥


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Keeping Sammie AND you in my prayers. Praying for a very successful surgery and a very speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes Kandis, as Bridget so aptly stated, you have done your research and HOW! I think you are about as prepared as a new mom expecting her first skin baby! You will both be in my prayers on March lst, and the folliw-up days. Humanly speaking, we can only do what we can do!
I have to admit after finishing almost 9 weeks I am a bit concerned about Kitzel's continued hops---I had expected things to be much better by now. I am looking at quite a bit of PT, I believe. He can definitely put weight on both legs but not at a trot (which was true before surgery). When he speeds up at all we have the same alternating hop/skip as before surgery! He hasn't had opportunity to trot much at all, so I hope it is my imagination (which I will admit is over expressive at times!)
Anyhow, you are on my heart big time.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Good for you and Sammie! Hang in there little dude, your Mommy loves you and will help you get thru this and have a successful speedy recovery! Kisses and puppy licks!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I will keep you and little Sammie in my prayers. He will be walking fine in just no time!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Praying for a wonderful outcome for little Sammie's surgery. Keep us updated on his progress. 

rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for Sammie and for a speedy recovery.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Thank you all so much for your kind words and those special prayers for Sammie. My desktop PC crashed and I am using my iPhone. It is difficult to post a reply to you all at this point. I want you to know I'm reading all your sweet posts and they help me have courage. That's the operative word. I need courage and release from fear of seeing Sammie in pain. 

Sandi
Kitzel had torn ACL, LP and the bone realigned, right?. That's a lot. Maybe he just needs time PT. The ortho told me that she has seen them continue to hop skip even after surgery. I took it as without surgery they would get even worse though. She said it will depend on the amount of deformity, or damage / injuries. This is the main thing that kept replaying in my mind why I can't wait. So afraid of ACL tear. Did Kitzels drs give you a post op prognosis or say if he had lost cartilage? From what I could tell the biggie is cartilage. I sure hope that he loses that darn hop skip with his PT. I feel your concern. Going thru all you have. 
Take care. *


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No Kandis, we did not have ACL tear-- just a bone that was too long & 2 LPs. The doctor did not say anything about lost cartilage. I don't think that was an issue either since he continued to use both legs, albeit w/alternate skipping/hopping until the surgery. 
I do think doing both legs at once makes the recovery longer, but it also had it's advantages. I am in this for the long-haul and committed to the PT. 
I believe Sammie will do well. I would say even surprisingly well. Our only issue now is the trot. Kitzel is a trooper & I know w/time & work we will come out on top of this!
You are in my thoughts.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi
Thanks, I sure hope so. Sammie's signs are present when in a trot. Lately they are present more after playtime. Longer lifts mixed with a hop. It's progressing at rate Kitzels did. At 2 both should still have all cartilage. I bet the extra bone work is still in healing mode. I know you will get there. 
xoxo


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Many dogs who habitually skip need further physical therapy to teach them to walk normally again.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

jmm said:


> Many dogs who habitually skip need further physical therapy to teach them to walk normally again.


Good to know. I now remember she mentioned importance of PT in some cases prob to warn me.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LinzFair said:


> Sammie little cutie. You'll do just fine in your surgery, rest a lot, and have a perfect little leg after. xoxoxox little one.


Well, my PC might crash at any moment. 

Thanks Lindsey!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Dear Kandis I will pray for your little Sammie )) and please remember Sandi and I just went through this and we will here for you every step of the way and yes he will walk normally its amazing when you see that you feel how worth it was
> 
> love you
> 
> ...





Ladysmom said:


> I will keep you and Sammie in my prayers!


Thanks Anna and Marj, for your prayers. :innocent:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> You're being a terrific mom, Kandis, doing this for Sammie.:wub2: It's an act of love. The reason he's hopping is that it hurts to put his foot down...he's not practicing the jig for St. Pattie's Day :Good luck: (just trying to inject some humor here as you know me so well). I'm so frustrated with my neighbor and her Havanese. The dog has been hopping for months now..a lot and she keeps saying her vet hasn't suggested she get surgery. My answer is ...get thee to an orthopod!!! I know we all worry about our furkids (and skinkids) in surgery but I'm sure he'll do fine. Love that he's got great bloodwork results and the doctor sounds awesome!!
> We'll be here for you on Thursday and you know the hardest part of the surgery will probably be keeping him still enough. :smpullhair:


 Thanks Sue. You made me giggle (as usual) and I need it.  I think it hurts when he puts it down too. No one ever said it did, but I think so. I can relate to the neighbor story. As many vets seem to want to wait until there are visible signs of pain or lameness. not sure why since there are so many risks involved once you know you need it, it was a matter of coming to terms with it for me. I really like the Dr or I could not do this. I am dreaming of just worrying about keeping him still. That will be a blessing at this point. 



Sylie said:


> :heart:I will hold dear Sammie tight to my heart, thinking the best thoughts for his total recovery. No skip hop....just totally happy skips...with no pain.:heart::heart::heart::wub:


Thanks Sylie, that is so sweet of you. No pain, I like that idea........



michellerobison said:


> We'll be keeping Sammie in our hearts during this time. He's going to be so happy when it's all over and he's healed.


Thank you Michelle, I will be needing your experience or sure. :thumbsup: This is new territory for me. :w00t:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Awwww... Keeping Sammie in our thoughts and prayers


Thank you Marisa! If he was not so little it might be easier. 



Summergirl73 said:


> Kandis, I am so sorry to hear about our sweet Sammie. He is VERY lucky to have you as a Mommy. You have done so much research and planning. I just know he will have the best care and a very speedy recovery. Please give him snuggles from Aunt Bridget and Lady Bella. We'll be praying for him. ♥



Thank you Bridgett, Sometimes I wish it just happened and I did not have time to know all about it. :w00t: I gave him hugs from you and Bella. Sammie says thanks Auntie. :innocent:



Furbabies mom said:


> Keeping Sammie AND you in my prayers. Praying for a very successful surgery and a very speedy recovery!!!!


Thank you Deborah for your prayers. It's getting close now.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

You are definitely doing the right thing for Sammie. I will be thinking and praying for him all day Thursday and continue to pray for a speedy recovery. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Good for you and Sammie! Hang in there little dude, your Mommy loves you and will help you get thru this and have a successful speedy recovery! Kisses and puppy licks!


Thank you so much Laura! 



BellaEnzo said:


> I will keep you and little Sammie in my prayers. He will be walking fine in just no time!


Thanks Amanda, I sure hope so! 



lynda said:


> Praying for a wonderful outcome for little Sammie's surgery. Keep us updated on his progress.
> Thanks Lynda, I will!
> rayer:rayer:rayer:





donnad said:


> Praying for Sammie and for a speedy recovery.


Thank you for your prayers Donna, thats what we want, a speedy recovery!:aktion033:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

educ8m said:


> You are definitely doing the right thing for Sammie. I will be thinking and praying for him all day Thursday and continue to pray for a speedy recovery. :wub:


Thank you so much Deb for your prayers for Sammie. How is little Cisco doing? :wub: poor little guy.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Will keep Sammie in my prayers... sending him lots of positive healing vibes for a quick recovery 

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Grace'sMom said:


> Will keep Sammie in my prayers... sending him lots of positive healing vibes for a quick recovery
> 
> Let us know how it turns out!


Thank you T. All these prayers are wonderful for my little boy.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I woke up this am sad. :Bad day: I so don't want to do this tomorrow. I try to immediately visualize his walk and helps. I wish I were stronger about this whole surgery post op pain. :hiding:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for a successful surgery and speedy recovery. Tomorrow will be difficult but you are doing the best thing for your fluff! In no time, he'll be playing and running around pain-free! Hugs to you!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Kandis I will have both you and Sammie in my thoughts and prayers for a fast recovery.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear Kandis, please do not worry we will be here for you !!! Luna is now 5 weeks post op the time flew we are almost there she is doing good ))


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Tracey, Maggie and Anna!!! 

*I am very nervous and edgy today. Kinda like a knot in your stomach feeling. I WILL not pass this feeling onto Sammie. *


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear Kandis I really really understand I was just there 5 weeks ago .. its hard but everything will be ok , please believe this think of the positive like Sweet Sammie will be pain free after all is said and done ))))))


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok. I will try!! I never felt this way about a pet. I remember how bad you felt Anna. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kandis - thinking about you and Sammie. I remember that my DS needed two surgeries when he was 1-year-old. I was a wreck. They waited until he was 1 so that he wasn't too young but boy a little baby like that. :w00t: We had the surgeries done and I was so relieved afterwards. I knew we did the right thing. It's hard to see our kids - fur or skin - get a medical procedure done but we're the parents and we're doing the best we can FOR THEM. 
We will all be praying for you. Try to get distracted today and tomorrow and you know we'll be here for you and for sweet Sammie tomorrow and always. :smootch:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you Sue. I know that exper with your baby must have been heart wrenching for you. I guess it's hard because we are powerless while they are in surgery. Sammie has never spent a night away from me either. Today we go to groomer for a quick nail and tummy trim. Tomorrow this time he will be in surgery at 12:30. Thanks for being here for me and your prayers. :sLo_grouphug3:




Snowbody said:


> Kandis - thinking about you and Sammie. I remember that my DS needed two surgeries when he was 1-year-old. I was a wreck. They waited until he was 1 so that he wasn't too young but boy a little baby like that. :w00t: We had the surgeries done and I was so relieved afterwards. I knew we did the right thing. It's hard to see our kids - fur or skin - get a medical procedure done but we're the parents and we're doing the best we can FOR THEM.
> We will all be praying for you. Try to get distracted today and tomorrow and you know we'll be here for you and for sweet Sammie tomorrow and always. :smootch:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Here are some pictures I just took after my Sammie's bath and blow dry. Ain't he :wub: 

And getting his post bath treat.* :aktion033:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Kandis - thinking about you and Sammie. I remember that my DS needed two surgeries when he was 1-year-old. I was a wreck. They waited until he was 1 so that he wasn't too young but boy a little baby like that. :w00t: We had the surgeries done and I was so relieved afterwards. I knew we did the right thing. It's hard to see our kids - fur or skin - get a medical procedure done but we're the parents and we're doing the best we can FOR THEM.
> We will all be praying for you. Try to get distracted today and tomorrow and you know we'll be here for you and for sweet Sammie tomorrow and always. :smootch:


Sue, Tyler's siggie pic is my absolute fav! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Look at that clean little boy!!! I can just smell him. He looks adorable. Sweet dreams tonight and we'll all talk tomorrow. Sending prayers.:smootch:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Up early this AM. . . thinking about Kitzi's little Buddy, Sammie, and Kandis. Sending up prayers that all will go well today and waiting to hear how things are falling together. Kandis, I know you are about as well prepared as is possible, so remember to pray & breathe in that order. Sending hugs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending prayers that today goes well for Sammie!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying for your dear little Sammie today that the surgery goes extremely well , and that he recoups in record time! ...Some prayers going our for you too! Know so well how stressful it is to have to wait out the surgery on our babies!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hope all goes well with Sammie's surgery. Keep us posted..:wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Were off!! I am calmer than I though I would be. Sammie is lifting his leg ALOT this am so that is a sign sent for me I believe, to help me do this. 
Norm does not do it so much in am so Thank you for your prayers!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Prayers for you Sweet Sammie!!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

OMG!! He's in there. I'm going home for a bit. They are running late today. I hope he is ok with not eating. Was supposed to be at noon now I'm not sure. I told her to call me when he goes in. Poor little guy was crawling up my neck. (but he needs this surgery). There is a LP post op dog in waiting room and lady was raving about his surgery. I'm still numb.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kandis - I actually posted to your other thread before I got here. I think it was a sign that Sammie really needs the surgery with his limping this morning. You know it's the right thing and I guess, so does he. 
Delaying surgery is so common. They always tend to get emergencies in and that wreaks havoc with the schedule. Sammie's under their care now and he will be watched and taken care of i'm sure. So glad you got to see another mom whose pup had surgery and she's happy. 
Trust me, with my knee problems (torn ligaments and meniscus variety in both knees over the years) it's really painful when something's wrong. Actually I did something to my knee exercising this morning and I can hardly put weight on it. :w00t: It really hurts. 
It will be hours before you hear anything since his surgery is late so just try to throw yourself into doing something that will distract you. I usually go on a cleaning jag (especially going through paperwork) because I hate doing it but feel like I've accomplished something when it's over. 
Praying for Sammie.rayer:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

11:30. 
Thank you everyone for your support today. This forum is wonderful. 

Sue you are right. It's gotta be uncomfortable. Marj has helped me to come to terms with this for awhile. Like she said, it wont be easy to do this am. 
He has never lifted till lately that early after resting. It's getting worse fast. Dr said the other leg will be affected at some point if not corrected. Not sure how. 
His ortho has done literally thousands of sm dog LP. I believe they give a mild sedative right off to keep them calm. That makes me feel better. It is at a new hosp with one on one care. Megan the surgery tech is assigned to Sammie all day. So he is not alone he is with her. Eyes on, she said as soon as IV goes in. Of course it has a high price tag too. 
Well I could not go home. Went to bfast and am going to a shopping center until they call and say he is ready. Then I will go back to hosp in bout one hr after bec it takes 1 1/2 hrs. I can't visit but I will be there none the less. 
I will be back!! Thanks again 
xoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It sounds like a wonderful medical facility. Some things are just worth the price tag. Silly me suggesting cleaning. What's a better distraction than a little retail therapy at the mall. It's a good place to burn off a lot of walking energy unless you live in NYC where we walk endlessly. Awaiting word from you when he's done.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the updates. Your SM family is almost as worried about little Sammie as you are today!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh marjy, I know they all are. 
I can't wait till I'm cracking you up again, seeing you here, I'm :crying: now.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> It sounds like a wonderful medical facility. Some things are just worth the price tag. Silly me suggesting cleaning. What's a better distraction than a little retail therapy at the mall. It's a good place to burn off a lot of walking energy unless you live in NYC where we walk endlessly. Awaiting word from you when he's done.



Sue your cleaning is a good idea. :thumbsup: I shouldnt spend now, so
I was going home but I'm bout 45 min away and could not leave him here yet.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Praying and waiting for news on sweet Sammie! I know he will do great and I'm glad he will not be alone for a second that is at least some comfort I'm sure!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel wanted to do a little opera number w/his friends to make you feel better while you wait for Sammie to get out of surgery! :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

OMG Sandi. What a hoot. Thank you Kitzel dear!! 

I'm in a store but can't pick out anything. That's a FIRST!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Kandis...just sending hugs your way! ♥♥♥


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I woke up this morning and thought about little Sammie and his surgery today. Of course, I said a prayer that all would go well. Just wanted you to know that we're all here praying and thinking about you and little Sammie today.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

3:00
I'm at hosp. He has been in surgery for 1 hr. takes about 30 min more. I think.
Thank you all so much.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sammie said:


> Were off!! I am calmer than I though I would be. Sammie is lifting his leg ALOT this am so that is a sign sent for me I believe, to help me do this.
> Norm does not do it so much in am so Thank you for your prayers!!!


 OK, silly me...I see that Sammie is lifting his leg ALOT, and I think, well, so what? He's a boy, and some boys do this, right? Duh!! My brain must not be engaged!! LOL! Just checking in on both of you. It does sound like a wonderful facility, and the Dr. is so experienced. That is a comfort. (PS, Frankie lifts his leg alot too, but not the way you are talking about! LOL!)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thinking of Little Sammy!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update. I'm a wreck!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> OK, silly me...I see that Sammie is lifting his leg ALOT, and I think, well, so what? He's a boy, and some boys do this, right? Duh!! My brain must not be engaged!! LOL! Just checking in on both of you. It does sound like a wonderful facility, and the Dr. is so experienced. That is a comfort. (PS, Frankie lifts his leg alot too, but not the way you are talking about! LOL!)


I needed that. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Can you all feel the tension in my typing?? Almost over.I have no battery so I am in car. It's like 100 degrees here today.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm sorry I'm driving you all nuts today!! Forgive me?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sammie said:


> I'm sorry I'm driving you all nuts today!! Forgive me?


You're not , Kandis We're concerned about Sammie and know your love for him. We want to be there for you . When our fluffs hurt it is a major concern for all of us. Almost over now. Still praying.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You are not driving anyone crazy, so you just quit worrying about that. We love you and Sammie very much. You (and the Dr.) should just be thankful that all of us SM Aunties didn't show up for the surgery. We are a protective bunch aren't we  ? Big hugs my friend.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

SAMMIE IS AWAKE!!! It's over. 
OMG what a day. God is good and he heard all prayers. 

Here is the low down. 
It took her 2 hrs to fix his little leg. She told me in December that a skip is not normal and may be more going on than just LP. 
His tibia is straightened now to align with the knee and the groove is deepened to hold the patella in place. The tendon is moved to the correct position. 
His leg is really crooked and he lost 30% muscle already from lifting/skipping. 

She said his femur is crooked too but she said it is in a position that's impossible to correct. She expects he will do fine with all the realignments to prevent lameness or further cartilage loss. Boy he just had a little skip till this week, I was so close to calling it off. 
That would been a huge mistake and one day I'd pay for it. 
She said the big thing is getting to the leg before damage is done. 
Boy was she nice when I broke down when I saw her face. 
He was a trooper said he is a strong healthy little boy and very well mannered. 
He comes home with a fentyl patch. Said he will need it. She was very pleased with results. Took longer than expected. 
Thank you all. I know that huge skip this am was a sign. 
xoxox. I'm so happy !!:chili::chili::chili::chili:
How many chilies do u have???? Not enough.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hooray!!!!!!!! :chili::chili::chili::chili:

I am so glad you didn't chicken out and went ahead and had it done!

Poor little Sammie, but today is probably the worst he will feel. Everyday should get a little better.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Finally!!! Yeah for lil Sammie! So glad that all went well.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am so happy that the surgery is over ... poor little guy but I know that you will take excellent care of him and we are all here praying for youboth


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh she said his (some bone) was not rotating right so she put a rotator something on it to help. What a mess. All this from a skip. Whole thing sounded like a mechanic talking.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: PHEW!!! Now we can all breathe. :thumbsup: I'm so glad he did so well with the surgery. Sorry that it was more extensive than you thought but so glad you had a real pro going in there and doing it right. It always amazed me when someone would say they were going to let their vet do it. Nothing like an orthopod!!! It sounds somewhat like what Kitzel had done (though I could be wrong about that) but I'm so glad for Sammie's sake that you had it done. :chili::chili: It could have gotten worse and worse. Now he'll be on the road to recovery. :aktion033: Just reading me makes me so mad at my neighbor not getting it taken care of. That dogs been hopping like crazy I think she's finally seeing her vet this month.

So she gave Sammie a patch, did she give you a :wine:? I would prescribe at least one glass and more if needed. You're going to be exhausted from all the tension. Try to get some rest and lots of hugs and kisses for Sammie. :smootch: And you were never a bother to us, Kandis


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:wine: So happy to hear that Sammie (and Mommy) made it through so well. Hopefully everyone will get a bit of much needed rest tonight. God is indeed good!



:cheer: * Wooohooooo!!! * :cheer:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you all for riding it out with me. I will never forget it
Love to you all wherever you are-----
Kandis and Sammie. 
I'm pulling out of the hosp there is no more I can do here.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Go get some rest, 'cuz now that the doctor's work is done, yours is getting ready to begin!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So relieved and happy to hear that Sammie is awake and doing well. Kisses to him...and ditto what Sue said.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Kandis, thanks for the update..oh my, poor little guy. He was a mess! You are such a good mommy for taking him in.. I am so glad the surgery went well..it sounds like you have a great vet. :grouphug::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kandis -- I'm soooooooo glad that Sammie's surgery is over and went so well. Yes -- I know we could all feel the tension in your typing. LOL It's soooooooo stressful for us human Mom's.

Sending hugs to you and prayers that Sammie has an easy recovery. I know that this isn't an easy surgery.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok, now I am on the correct thread. Thank goodness all went well for Sammie. I am so relieved for you Kandis. I have been thinking about both of you all day and couldn't wait to get home to check for a update. Was thrilled to see all went well today.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad that it's over! I know that he'll receive the best care from you! Praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili::chili::aktion033:So glad it's over and all is well for your baby!!! :aktion033::chili::chili:
Hope you get some needed rest tonight! 
Will be praying he will feel better real soon and the healing happen quickly!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:chili:Glad to hear Sammie is okay.:chili:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hugs to you and Sammie :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

A quick note to say your posts and prayers carried me and Sammie through this day!! Thank you all so much. House is quiet but I am not complaining. 
xoxo
Night!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

9:00
I called the hosp before I go to sleep. He is doing great. Not one complication. Just wants to sleep still on those great warm water circulating blankets they have there. Boy 24 hr care is worth it. He gets his laser treatments for circulation and ice packs every few hrs. 
She gave him kissies from mommy. 
Nite 4 real.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear Kandis,

im so relieved everything went well !!!!!!!! thank god wishing you a goodnight sleep 


love

Anna xo


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Goodnight! So glad everything went well!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad to hear he is OK!!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Finally checking back in and I am so glad to hear he did well! Your sweet boy is officially on the mend!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kandis - I don't think I realized that Sammie was staying over. I'm pretty relieved that he is so he can get the rest and care he needs and you can finally rest a bit to be ready for him at home. So what are laser treatments for circulation? It sounds like he's in such good hands.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yay  So glad Sammie is okay! Hope you both get some good rest tonight and that his recovery goes smoothly 
:Flowers 2:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just got up & it is Fri. here!
:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
Kitzi, Liesel & I are having chilis for breckie!
Wonderful news. Sweet kisses to the puppy face & a good night's rest tonight for mommy. ♥♥♥


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Prayers are working, my Sammie ATE bfast. Yea. Wagging his tail too. If all goes good he comes home at 5. No poo yet.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm at work today.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Does he have to poop before they release him? It is normal not to poop for a couple of days at the least after surgery. Don't forget about the dates!
So happy he is waggin' his tail---that says it all!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Kandis - I don't think I realized that Sammie was staying over. I'm pretty relieved that he is so he can get the rest and care he needs and you can finally rest a bit to be ready for him at home. So what are laser treatments for circulation? It sounds like he's in such good hands.


Yea sue, an orthopod can do a lot more to correct LP/skip, hence the post op care. It's not only patella lots of times the tibia is in the wrong place and bowed some and all vets I met with (3) cant work on a Maltese tibia. I went to an excellent surgeon for opinion and he said its like a ford and a Cadillac as far what boarded ortho can do to repair bones. He is good too, he does this surgery bec not all can afford ortho, so I asked what's the diff and he said it's not that I won't try just won't know till I get in there and it does mean my type will not help or work in cases, but there is a possibility for reoccurrence if the tibia is not repaired and it really needs to be with LP. So when you fix the tibia and tendon realignment it sounds like Sammie and Kitzel were worse but in reality it might be just bec they had orthopods. They leave no stones unturned trust me. About scare you silly. 
I don't know much bout (Hope this makes sense) the laser just that it's a light laser beam that is put over leg for while to make it heal faster. Decrease pain and stiffness in first 24 hrs she said it will speed up blood flow to leg for him. So I got 2. Bout 300.00. 
Take care, 
xoxo


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Just sending hugs and kisses to little Sammie.:smootch::flowers:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Glad to hear that Sammie ate this morning. Now -- for a nice poop so that he can come home today. 

Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Fantasticccccc news Kandis  , now as far as regular vet doing the surgery its true we cannot all afford orthopedic specialist  hence this is why I had my vet do the surgery so far so good hope it lasts  


love 


Anna xo


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So glad to hear that Sammie is doing well today. I bet you cannot wait to get your baby back home. ♥


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

My heart is bursting to look into my little boys eyes. 1 hr. :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

40 minutes. Uh oh, we're on poop patrol again. :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I think that Beckett's "Waiting for Godot" had nothing on SM's "Waiting for Poop". Hope Sammie "performs" and gets to come home. I'm surprised they wouldn't send him home without him having a bowel movement. It does usually take a few days after being cleaned out from the fasting. So glad he ate b'fast. :chili::chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

First off, I am so sorry. I meant he ate, but no poop yet. Not that he had to poop before he could leave. SORRY!!!!!!!
Ok, we are both home! This is us :chili::chili: well at least me. he is really relaxed (patch is great for relaxation the Dr. said it's best for keeping them still first 6 days while the rotation suture and one pin heals inside the knee) I know alot more about what was done. the laser decreases swollen blood vesels that form in surgery and cause swelling/pain. I tell you he looks so good. Has not made a sound. He has been on pain control since 2 hrs prior to surgery. She said if it is started then, it never gets out of control. He is sore I can tell, but not as bad as I expected. He does not want to wee for me. He still has not pooped, but said to call if not by Sat if he is straining. He ate his food for me like a wild man. :HistericalSmiley: I only gave him half the normal amount. I did not want to move him, but wait till you see his beautiful incision. I saw xrays, :w00t: his tibia was sitting to side of his knee and his patella was turned outward. (this is common to have tibia off) 
He was a perfect patient I'm told. No drama. 

Thank you for all your support the last 2 days. I was a mess, I know I was. 

She expects him to continue to have good pain control. (I hope so) If I take the collar off he tries to bite his leg. :w00t: I can remove it when I can watch him only. She said to put him in my lap for while in a chair and remove it for a bit. He is so calm. What a blessing. :wub: 

So here is my little boy and the results of all of your prayers! :innocent:

Sammie!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes we are on poop watch Sue, she acted like no big deal he will go in few days! I am trying to be like her....think I can achive some of the calm the dr's have....nah!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thank you Lindsey, Anna, Sue, Marjy, Sylvia, Michelle, Marissa, Bridgett, Deborah, Tracey, Sandi, Laura, Amanda Brooke, Lynda, Donna, JMM, Deb, T, Maggie, Pam, Lynn, Maidto2Maltese, April, Melissa, Linda, Cathy, Jill, Elisabeth, and anyone I missed for all your kind posts and prayers. 
You all are so sweet. 

PS
Hopefully Sammie will _never_ need a thread this long again. We can hope. 
Kandis


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> 40 minutes. Uh oh, we're on poop patrol again. :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I think that Beckett's "Waiting for Godot" had nothing on SM's "Waiting for Poop". Hope Sammie "performs" and gets to come home. I'm surprised they wouldn't send him home without him having a bowel movement. It does usually take a few days after being cleaned out from the fasting. So glad he ate b'fast. :chili::chili:


 
I am so sorry Sue. Man, I'm so embaressed. :blush: Oh well, you needed to get in some practice with your poop patrol posting........:HistericalSmiley: 

i dont know what Godot is.....


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Got it! look how nice his incision looks. I don't know if the picture really shows how good it looks, Sammie has a poodle leg. I was so afraid it was going to be bigger. that is his pain patch right above it. he is asleep now. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Fantasticccccc news Kandis  , now as far as regular vet doing the surgery its true we cannot all afford orthopedic specialist  hence this is why I had my vet do the surgery so far so good hope it lasts
> 
> 
> love
> ...


 
Thank you Anna, I'm sure little Luna will do fine with her surgery. :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Kandis, that leg looks very familiar, lol. You're right, it really does look extremely good. I'm so glad Sammie is doing so well, and will keep praying for his continued healing. Sounds like now that he is home, you are doing better too. As I mentioned to you in one of my PMs to you, don't hesitate to call if you need anything.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kandis - the incision looks really good and he looks adorable in his blue collar. So glad he's doing so well. I think if you read Sandi's posts on Kitzel that she set up some sort of sling so that he was able to pee without putting weight on the leg in the beginning. That might help him pee. Isn't it great when they're home? :wub::wub: Keep us posted on how he's doing but what a good start.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Kandis, that leg looks very familiar, lol. You're right, it really does look extremely good. I'm so glad Sammie is doing so well, and will keep praying for his continued healing. Sounds like now that he is home, you are doing better too. As I mentioned to you in one of my PMs to you, don't hesitate to call if you need anything.


Thank you Jackie. I will. I was shocked when I saw how good and small it was. Hoping it's easy recovery. Sammies good but loopy I am much better that my baby is home. I put the pen by my bed and a low light on. Will see how it goes.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Kandis - the incision looks really good and he looks adorable in his blue collar. So glad he's doing so well. I think if you read Sandi's posts on Kitzel that she set up some sort of sling so that he was able to pee without putting weight on the leg in the beginning. That might help him pee. Isn't it great when they're home? :wub::wub: Keep us posted on how he's doing but what a good start.


They have been setting him on Grass at hosp and he went. I tried it in back yard and he stood still or sat down. I'm sure he'll go. I will use a sock if nec hoping he will go for me soon. She said he went and looked back after it. All good signs. Maybe he's empty. He wiggled out of the collar sue, I found him licking leg in stroller.Was only 1/2 min. I guess I'm gonna need another kind. Btw, a Stroller works GREAT for inside. Gotta stay off hind legs 14 days and 8 weeks if poss. Whew?? Really important for first 2 weeks though. Keeps stuff together bef totally healed.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I AM SO HAPPY!!!! Nite!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kandis, I am praying for sweet adorable Sammie. I know he will be fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad he is doing well!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kandis, try putting more air in the collar---Kitzel got tangled in his the lst night because we had not made it full enough. We added air & it never happened again. 
Kitzi was that way about peeing too at first. He finally got to where he would walk around a bit on his front two legs & I would hold a paper towel under him so he could pee on that instead of his front legs, drop it & hold on to the sling. It wasn't easy & you really need another set of hands, but somehow he got the hang of it. When he could bear weight he would sort of lean into the front legs, rest the back legs w/out weight & pee standing straight. 
His incision looks great!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Kandis, just checking on Sammie today. I saw your pics and I just want to go snuggle him ♥:Flowers 2: ♥ . Looks and sounds like he received excellent care. :smilie_daumenpos: I know you must be soooo relieved to have your baby back home. I hope yall were able to get some much needed rest last night. ♥ ya!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kandis, so glad that Sammie' home. I'm praying for a speedy recovery for that sweet little boy!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Kandis, with all that you have to do right now, I want to thank you for taking the time to update us with words and pictures. I know a lot of us have been thinking about and worrying about the both of you, and you have put us back at ease. I am so glad that he is doing well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sammie said:


> First off, I am so sorry. I meant he ate, but no poop yet. Not that he had to poop before he could leave. SORRY!!!!!!!
> Ok, we are both home! This is us :chili::chili: well at least me. he is really relaxed (patch is great for relaxation the Dr. said it's best for keeping them still first 6 days while the rotation suture and one pin heals inside the knee) I know alot more about what was done. the laser decreases swollen blood vesels that form in surgery and cause swelling/pain. I tell you he looks so good. Has not made a sound. He has been on pain control since 2 hrs prior to surgery. She said if it is started then, it never gets out of control. He is sore I can tell, but not as bad as I expected. He does not want to wee for me. He still has not pooped, but said to call if not by Sat if he is straining. He ate his food for me like a wild man. :HistericalSmiley: I only gave him half the normal amount. I did not want to move him, but wait till you see his beautiful incision. I saw xrays, :w00t: his tibia was sitting to side of his knee and his patella was turned outward. (this is common to have tibia off)
> He was a perfect patient I'm told. No drama.
> 
> ...


 
Oh bless his little heart. My gosh he looks wonderful!!!!! I am so sorry, I missed the beginning of this, but oh my gosh, huge hugs to you, and he looks amazing. Give him sweet kisses for me <3 My heart is leaping out of my body at how great he looks. Wonderful :aktion033:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

allheart said:


> Oh bless his little heart. My gosh he looks wonderful!!!!! I am so sorry, I missed the beginning of this, but oh my gosh, huge hugs to you, and he looks amazing. Give him sweet kisses for me <3 My heart is leaping out of my body at how great he looks. Wonderful :aktion033:


Thank you Christine. It was quite an experience for me. I hope to never repeat. I think I aged 5 years Thursday. Would have been 10 without everyone here. I am NOT the nurse type for sure. :w00t: Thank the lord all our prayers were answered and I don't seem to facing any drama so far.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you and Sammie have a restful night? Been thinking of you!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Kandis, with all that you have to do right now, I want to thank you for taking the time to update us with words and pictures. I know a lot of us have been thinking about and worrying about the both of you, and you have put us back at ease. I am so glad that he is doing well. Keep up the good work!



Thank you Laura, I tried as I remember how I liked to see updates too when following a thread like this.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Did you and Sammie have a restful night? Been thinking of you!



Yes we did Marjy. 11:00 - 08:00. I woke up couple of times and he was on his back ALL fours in the air sound asleep. I guess that way is best with collar?? I feel very good today. He is resting in the pen.

i am going to post some pictures and update in min. my replacement (2nd) new PC broke again, so I had to drag out the old reliable Toshiba laptop.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Kandis, so glad that Sammie' home. I'm praying for a speedy recovery for that sweet little boy!!!



thank you Deborah for the cont'd prayers. they are working. 

i think I'm going backwards on my replies.....oh well, :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Kandis, I am praying for sweet adorable Sammie. I know he will be fine.:thumbsup:



Thanks you Dianne.....thank you!:thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maggieh said:


> So glad he is doing well!



Thanks you Maggie! I'm so thrilled SO far.......:aktion033:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Kandis, try putting more air in the collar---Kitzel got tangled in his the lst night because we had not made it full enough. We added air & it never happened again.
> Kitzi was that way about peeing too at first. He finally got to where he would walk around a bit on his front two legs & I would hold a paper towel under him so he could pee on that instead of his front legs, drop it & hold on to the sling. It wasn't easy & you really need another set of hands, but somehow he got the hang of it. When he could bear weight he would sort of lean into the front legs, rest the back legs w/out weight & pee standing straight.
> His incision looks great!



I KNEW YOU WERE GONNA SAY THAT! Add the air. Ok, I will. That is what I was afraid would happen but didn't. Your right, makes like a little pillow. He don't seem to mind the collar. I hate it more than him I think. He peed for 1 minute solid this am on the grass. He will NOT stand on floor yet. just drops to sit. it's easy, i just go out back off porch. he has that other leg, thank goodness, so he hobbles around bit and then goes. no poop yet. He is doing great. so far. If he hears anyone outside he starts whimpering really bad. weird. I just hold him. only happened once so far with yard guy next door when slider was open.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear Kandis so happy to hear sweet Sammie is doing real welll wooo hoooooo !!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sammie said:


> I KNEW YOU WERE GONNA SAY THAT! Add the air. Ok, I will. That is what I was afraid would happen but didn't. Your right, makes like a little pillow. He don't seem to mind the collar. I hate it more than him I think. He peed for 1 minute solid this am on the grass. He will NOT stand on floor yet. just drops to sit. it's easy, i just go out back off porch. he has that other leg, thank goodness, so he hobbles around bit and then goes. no poop yet. He is doing great. so far. If he hears anyone outside he starts whimpering really bad. weird. I just hold him. only happened once so far with yard guy next door when slider was open.


Sammie sounds like he is doing better than Bailey did after his neuter. Bailey didn't want to walk for five days!

Constipation is a problem after any surgery due to pain medication and not being able to walk to get things moving. Maybe try a little pumpkin with his meals for awhile? I buy a can of the Libby's pure pumpkin (not the pie filling), then smoosh it into an ice cube tray and freeze it. When frozen, I pop the cubes out and seal them in a Ziplock freezer bag. 

Lady loved pumpkin mixed with a little plain yogurt, what I called "pumpkin mousse"!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Day 2: we both slept good. He ate from my hand this am, wont drink this am, and finally peed forever. I just leave him in the stroller and wheel him around and feed him and give his 2 meds to him in stroller. he just sits there like a little king behaving. glad to have a collar break. when I woke up he was on his back with all fours in the air sleeping away. I took some pictures to show you my stroller I rigged for him. thank you Sandi for telling about that. I would have never thought of it. Works perfect. I zip the top and he cannot stand up. I just want something bigger for when I go to work later. But the pics are on my other PC and it's crashed. I will post them later. He is doing beautifully, I really think it's the patch. He is very alert, just quiet. I was very worried about a patch. But all his meds made special at a pharmacy for his size. I gotta go the store for a peice of foam to go into his pen to make a roof, so he can't stand or buy a kennel, which ever is cheapest. He cannot stand on back legs for 14 days IMPORTANT, and 8 weeks in a pen that he cannot stand up in. Whew, but I am not complaining. 

Well, it's boring-ville here. we are not quite ready for DWTS Sue! just the way we want it, right! :chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Sammie sounds like he is doing better than Bailey did after his neuter. Bailey didn't want to walk for five days!
> 
> Constipation is a problem after any surgery due to pain medication and not being able to walk to get things moving. Maybe try a little pumpkin with his meals for awhile? I buy a can of the Libby's pure pumpkin (not the pie filling), then smoosh it into an ice cube tray and freeze it. When frozen, I pop the cubes out and seal them in a Ziplock freezer bag.
> 
> Lady loved pumpkin mixed with a little plain yogurt, what I called "pumpkin mousse"!



Thanks Marj. I was going to do that and I asked about the dates and pumpkin and here is what she said. I rather you not give him pepcid or any laxative supplements yet. Wait a few days and if he is uncomfortable or is straining to go and nothing happens, then I will address it. It has to do with her wanting to know what his pain meds are doing to him, I think. The patch is supposed to be better than pills for that. They call daily to check on him right now anyway. I took it as she seen it and knows he will go or she will help him go. I agree with you though, so we'll see if he goes by Sunday. I got your recipe anyway if I decide to do it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Dear Kandis so happy to hear sweet Sammie is doing real welll wooo hoooooo !!!!!



Thanks Anna. How is Luna. Has it been 8 weeks yet? Is she out of the crate? Going to take forever.....:w00t:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I would tell anyone getting a bone surgery. If your dog can take it, this pain patch is the BEST thing invented. If you saw Sammie you would agree. The are relaxed but not out of it and less or no stomach issues as with pills. So far anyway. 

one note: ortho wanted to check his BAT results and had to order a special patch ahead of time. I don't know if non hospital type facilities give them.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Hi Kandis, just checking on Sammie today. I saw your pics and I just want to go snuggle him ♥:Flowers 2: ♥ . Looks and sounds like he received excellent care. :smilie_daumenpos: I know you must be soooo relieved to have your baby back home. I hope yall were able to get some much needed rest last night. ♥ ya!



There you are Bridgett. I found your post. You are so sweet with all your prayers and post for me. I just love reading them. I got alot of sleep last nite. He has been so easy so far, just no poop. I'm trying not to focus on it. Pain that he has to stay in a pen/stroller all the time. I cant let him stand up. I'm sure the coming days are going to get busier so I'm enjoying this down time while he rests. Should be like this for about 5 days she said with the patch. that will allow his leg to heal up real good without him wanting to move around alot. Said this is best as these little ones can jump before the pins are set good. After the 5 days the patch comes off, she said he prob won't need another medicine. Hopefully. Then 8 weeks he is either in his stroller zipped or his modified pen with a roof to low for him to stand up on back legs or in my lap or carrying him. 8 weeks is a long time Bridgett.....a mighty long time. She said he will adapt to it and never remember any of this. that's the post op plan. The first 14 days are crucial for what she did to set in the leg. So that little bugger ain't standing up if I can help it. xoxoxoxox


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

ALL sounds good to me, Kandis. So happy our baby is doing so well. Makes me wish we had had this patch---which would have been available in the US. Oh well, it is all now behind us now! 
Sweet baby boy. Sending you special lovies and kisses from Sandi, Kitzi & Lisi.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> ALL sounds good to me, Kandis. So happy our baby is doing so well. Makes me wish we had had this patch---which would have been available in the US. Oh well, it is all now behind us now!
> Sweet baby boy. Sending you special lovies and kisses from Sandi, Kitzi & Lisi.



thank you Sandi. I know we want them to have the best, but you have to do what you can with what you have. Kitzel has that part of it all behind him now. :wub: sweet heart he is. we wuv kissess and lovies....:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sammie said:


> I would tell anyone getting a bone surgery. If your dog can take it, this pain patch is the BEST thing invented. If you saw Sammie you would agree. The are relaxed but not out of it and less or no stomach issues as with pills. So far anyway.
> 
> one note: *ortho wanted to check his BAT results and had to order a special patch ahead of time. I don't know if non hospital type facilities give them.*


So glad Sammie and you did so well last night. That's a lot of restorative sleep right there for both of you. And so glad he's eating. See if you can get some water in him even with a squirter. He needs to be hydrated plus it will help to counter constipation. I think he's doing remarkably and I am so impressed with your medical facility! 
Now, I don't quite understand the above. Were ALT numbers high on the bloodwork before surgery? Why the BAT results and did you mean you had the BAT done a while back and he wants to see them. And what do you mean by special patch? When we got the BAT test done at the vet, Tyler fasted, they took blood, kept him there for two hours, fed him and then took another sample.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the BAT results would have shown any liver issues, resulting in the vet's ordering a patch which would not put undue strain on the liver. Is this right Kandis?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kandis -- thanks for all the updates. So glad that Sammie is doing so well. The incision looks great and I know that the pain patch is the best. Interesting about doing the laser. I hadn't hear of that before.

So glad that all is going well for little Sammie. Continuing prayers and sending more hugs.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Poor little Sammie is starting to feel some pain now. from time to time, he is breathing heavier and turning his head back towards the leg fast. He is defiantly feeling it. I'm trying to keep it quiet so he can rest. I think the 2nd, - 4th day post op pain is starting. She said it's worse 2 - 4 days. I just hate to see him hurting. He still mostly resting, but something is happening. I am such a baby.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> So glad Sammie and you did so well last night. That's a lot of restorative sleep right there for both of you. And so glad he's eating. See if you can get some water in him even with a squirter. He needs to be hydrated plus it will help to counter constipation. I think he's doing remarkably and I am so impressed with your medical facility!
> Now, I don't quite understand the above. Were ALT numbers high on the bloodwork before surgery? Why the BAT results and did you mean you had the BAT done a while back and he wants to see them. And what do you mean by special patch? When we got the BAT test done at the vet, Tyler fasted, they took blood, kept him there for two hours, fed him and then took another sample.



I will use a squirter, thanks for that suggestion. he doesn't want to drink today. 
sorry Sue, I did not explain it right. Sammie's bat was just like Tylers, no patch involved, if that is what it sounded like. 
He had excellent pre-op blood levels. but yes your right, she still had his BAT from 2010 faxed over pre-op because she wanted to see it for herself. I did not know she was going to do that bec his BT were so good. The tech told me when I picked him up and asked about meds/liver in general with his slightly elevated 2010 bat.

they call it a special patch bec she had to have one made for his size and whatever if anything she felt after seeing his slightly elevated BAT, (I don't think it had to do with BAT, just size) at a pharmacy. So letting anyone know here, that they are not readily available. They won't just give one w/out some tests and time to make one up at pharmacy.

He is starting to feel it more this afternoon. Bummer!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I think the BAT results would have shown any liver issues, resulting in the vet's ordering a patch which would not put undue strain on the liver. Is this right Kandis?



YEPPER! I was not very clear in that post, sorry guys. 

She wanted to see any BAT prior to anesthesia, meds if one existed is how the tech said it. I thougt she stopped at BT but apparently not. I found out she had BAT faxed when I picked him up and tech said all his meds were compounded at a pharmacy with the "special patch" we had made for him. I asked why, she said his 2010 BAT was not in a range that she was worried about. All I know.

edit, I just repeated myself. guess stress does a number on you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kandis, the incision looks really good, looks like they did a great job. Praying Sammie gets better and better each day. xo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kandis -- thanks for all the updates. So glad that Sammie is doing so well. The incision looks great and I know that the pain patch is the best. Interesting about doing the laser. I hadn't hear of that before.
> 
> So glad that all is going well for little Sammie. Continuing prayers and sending more hugs.



Thank you Lynn, oh cute little Secret's photo just gets me! :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Kandis, the incision looks really good, looks like they did a great job. Praying Sammie gets better and better each day. xo



Thank you Dianne, I am hoping he is not going to start getting all panting and stuff with pain. He breathes heavy when I come near and tries to get up, but can't. Then I end up staring at his chest to make sure the patch is not affecting his breathing......urrrrrrrrrrrggggggg........:w00t:

I am a NUT! I know.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Sammie sounds like he is doing better than Bailey did after his neuter. Bailey didn't want to walk for five days!
> 
> Constipation is a problem after any surgery due to pain medication and not being able to walk to get things moving. Maybe try a little pumpkin with his meals for awhile? I buy a can of the Libby's pure pumpkin (not the pie filling), then smoosh it into an ice cube tray and freeze it. When frozen, I pop the cubes out and seal them in a Ziplock freezer bag.
> 
> Lady loved pumpkin mixed with a little plain yogurt, what I called "pumpkin mousse"!



Tech said they sometimes have you bring them in for an enema to get things going if needed, in order to keep him on current meds.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sammie said:


> Poor little Sammie is starting to feel some pain now. from time to time, he is breathing heavier and turning his head back towards the leg fast. He is defiantly feeling it. I'm trying to keep it quiet so he can rest. I think the 2nd, - 4th day post op pain is starting. She said it's worse 2 - 4 days. I just hate to see him hurting. He still mostly resting, but something is happening. I am such a baby.


Oh, poor Sammie. Ortho pain is the worst.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sammie said:


> Poor little Sammie is starting to feel some pain now. from time to time, he is breathing heavier and turning his head back towards the leg fast. He is defiantly feeling it. I'm trying to keep it quiet so he can rest. I think the 2nd, - 4th day post op pain is starting. She said it's worse 2 - 4 days. I just hate to see him hurting. He still mostly resting, but something is happening. I am such a baby.


 
Ah poor Sammie (and Mommy!):smcry:. I'm sorry he's starting to feel some of the pain. Hoping he will be able to listen to his Mommy and stay resting. Big Hugs Kandis.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> So glad Sammie and you did so well last night. That's a lot of restorative sleep right there for both of you. And so glad he's eating. See if you can get some water in him even with a squirter. He needs to be hydrated plus it will help to counter constipation. I think he's doing remarkably and I am so impressed with your medical facility!
> Now, I don't quite understand the above. Were ALT numbers high on the bloodwork before surgery? Why the BAT results and did you mean you had the BAT done a while back and he wants to see them. And what do you mean by special patch? When we got the BAT test done at the vet, Tyler fasted, they took blood, kept him there for two hours, fed him and then took another sample.


Sue, I don't have a dropper, so I used a tiny sugar spoon and gave it to him that way. he won't sit up right now so I just opened his mouth and he let me pour it in. thanks for the tip. I will get a dropper when my neigh canl go get me one. I think his leg hurts more today. I can hear his tummy rumbling too. Poor little man.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear Kandis dont worry sounds like sweet Sammy is right on track yes the pain is worse day 2 -4 but it will pass and Luna did not have a bowel movement 4 days after surgery ....... id they tell you if you can ice his knee???? 


love 

Anna xoxox


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Oh, poor Sammie. Ortho pain is the worst.


he is calm again, and resting. it happened after we went for a potty Marj. gets all upset. little whines. :wub: hosp just called and said he sounds ok, just call if anything I need to ask. Said I should use his leash and kinda hold him up with it from the harness when outside. 

DAH! Good idea, you just can't think of everything can you?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Dear Kandis dont worry sounds like sweet Sammy is right on track yes the pain is worse day 2 -4 but it will pass and Luna did not have a bowel movement 4 days after surgery ....... id they tell you if you can ice his knee????
> 
> 
> love
> ...



oh my gosh Anna, they did say to ice the knee. I gotta use frozen veggies or a gel pac. I meant to do it a while ago and got sidetracked! I will do it asap! thanks!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Ah poor Sammie (and Mommy!):smcry:. I'm sorry he's starting to feel some of the pain. Hoping he will be able to listen to his Mommy and stay resting. Big Hugs Kandis.



Hi B,
Thanks, going to ice the knee...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kandis - thanks for explaining. I swear, you seem to have the most thorough doctor I've ever heard of and I love that they're still calling. :thumbsup: I'm also glad that you had the BAT done. So helpful to have a baseline for anything in the future. Now can you ask them to make a Valium patch for you so you can calm down?:innocent: He'll be okay but pain comes with the territory plus later the stitches get itchy so they react to that. 

I'm so glad Anna mentioned the ice pack. I know that when I had ortho issues the icing made a big difference keeping down the swelling and the pain. Just make sure the ice pack is wrapped in something...I used a thin dish towel. With people it's 15 minutes on at a time. Don't know for our fluffs. You're doing a great job. :hugging:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
the hosp just called. 
Here is some good info for you all: I guess they give a pre-op med that makes alot of them poop during the procedure or right after. She looked at Sammie's notes and he did not poop in surgery. Most do, so ask when you pick yours up if they pooped, just don't assume they have not gone. 

_because guess what:_ Sammie pooped LAST NIGHT AT 5 PM. A nice one too. It's right there in the records. :aktion033:

I wish I'd known this. I did ask and the tech said he had not. But we figured out what happened. It was right before I got there, so she did not know. Always ask them to check the records before you leave, because they may have gone from that medicine they give them in surgery or right before you got there. They should have walked them she said before they are picked up. I don't know, but she said I'm not really on poop watch for couple of days, and he will probably go. Man, I kept hearing his belly rumbling and thought I needed to scoop him up to go outside because he has to go. but he don't want to go outside. 

Instead of a dropper or spoon with water, they want me to add 1/4 cup of water to his wet food and warm it up little bit so it's like a groul. Leave it down near him for 15 min, then put back in fridge. Feed him small amounts several times a day with the water in it. They don't want me to force hydration, because the little ones can inhale particles into the lungs and he could get pneumonia not moving around. He needs to pee 3 times a day and if he is peeing he is ok, because he has acclimated his body to need less water.
Just offer water from his travel water bottle like I have been doing every so often. But if he does not pee 2/3 times a day, I need to call back. 

She said the frozen peas in a baggie are a perfect ice pack for his tiny leg, and put into a pillowcase (thinner) and conform them around the leg for 10 minutes 4 times a day, and when he whines just talk to him (thank you Anna for reminding me, where my head?)

I am to leash him up with a harness and take him on grass in back yard and support him little bit with the leash, and let him sit there for at least 10 minutes to go potty. This is how they got a potty out of him last night. have been picking him up when he whines. She said it will not hurt his leg to wobble around a little bit on soft grass or just sit there a bit. With him peeing 3 times, and the groul she said he will do fine in these few days before this all passes. They will check back tomorrow to see if it worked out. I hope I explained this right. 

he is resting now, i have not tried the groul yet. I'm about to take him outside. I hate to disturb him, cause he starts hurting. but gotta do it. :angry:

I got my marching orders!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Kandis - thanks for explaining. I swear, you seem to have the most thorough doctor I've ever heard of and I love that they're still calling. :thumbsup: I'm also glad that you had the BAT done. So helpful to have a baseline for anything in the future. Now can you ask them to make a Valium patch for you so you can calm down?:innocent: He'll be okay but pain comes with the territory plus later the stitches get itchy so they react to that.
> 
> I'm so glad Anna mentioned the ice pack. I know that when I had ortho issues the icing made a big difference keeping down the swelling and the pain. Just make sure the ice pack is wrapped in something...I used a thin dish towel. With people it's 15 minutes on at a time. Don't know for our fluffs. You're doing a great job. :hugging:



Maybe it is because I knew things from this forum, I think it makes a difference in how the Dr is. Maybe I'm wrong and this is just normal for her. 
Yes they are very hands on. call every day and when you call they treat you like your family. I am using a pillow case for the icing.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

On my previous post the hospital was returning my call (just don't want you all to think they are just sitting there calling me) about about an ice question I had. I could not rem how often to do it. And all the other stuff came up. they are really wonderful there.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Kandis - thanks for explaining. I swear, you seem to have the most thorough doctor I've ever heard of and I love that they're still calling. :thumbsup: I'm also glad that you had the BAT done. So helpful to have a baseline for anything in the future. Now can you ask them to make a Valium patch for you so you can calm down?:innocent: He'll be okay but pain comes with the territory plus later the stitches get itchy so they react to that.
> 
> I'm so glad Anna mentioned the ice pack. I know that when I had ortho issues the icing made a big difference keeping down the swelling and the pain. Just make sure the ice pack is wrapped in something...I used a thin dish towel. With people it's 15 minutes on at a time. Don't know for our fluffs. You're doing a great job. :hugging:


fluffs are 15 min too, 4 x day. Your good with ortho stuff Sue. when will the stitches start itching ?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos: I just thought you earned this big pat on the back. Kandis you rock! Sammie has been so very blessed. You have been so thorough and prepared. Such a great Mommy! :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Just stopping in to cheer for Sammy. Hugs and kisses little guy.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammie needs to go to the hosp for fluids. Sue your right they want to hydrate him he did not drink today but he ate chicken rice just now. This is to treat nausea. I asked for all you guys said but they said give chicken rice call back if wont drink. He ate but no drink. Typing fast cause neigh driving us. 

Be back.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Did you try chicken broth???? When Luna came home she had chicken broth ......please let us know what happpened with sweet Sammie !


love you Kandis it will be ok ...

Anna xo


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Lunas stitches started itching about a week in ......

Anna xo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't worry about getting him hydrated at the vet. It's fairly simple for them to do. After Tyler's neuter he was really sick from the anesthesia and had diarrhea for 5 days and threw up a bit. We took him in and they gave him what I think was a subQ shot of fluids near his shoulders. It worked like a charm. You can try giving him chicken broth at home but make sure it's low sodium as there's way to much sodium in many of the broths. Hope to hear from you when you return.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

All ok. Not dehydrated yet. a vet gave me a syringe (HELLO SUE) and sent us home. No charge. Prob from anti botic. Had to switch to chicken an rice. Quit eating his wet. 
The nite shift is not like the day for sure!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

the first shift people said earlier to give him broth which he wanted no part of, not to use a dropper to give water. so when he quit eating his wet food at noon (a first) and had not drank since last night, I told them when they called today to check on him. Thats when they said to give chicken/rice and broth. he ate the chicken only hand fed. turned away from all else. So I called back as I was told to do if he did not pee or drink by 7pm and all the day people were gone and the nite people knew nothing about it. anyway it is the w/end so I guess I understand. It was not an emergency yet. The night people said we need to see him in case he needs fluids and can be dangerous. when I got there the dr. said if he ate the chicken and rice at 5pm then it's prob not bad nausea, just use a syringe and give him water slowly. (I wont say what I was thinking) So we left and he has had a full syringe of water and is resting. Still not peed since 8 am. I am going to bed and so is Sammie. Dr said he was not dehydrated yet. So all turned out ok, he said it's prob the antibiotic and pain doing it. the patch decreases each day till none on 7th day, so he is feeling that leg now and prob making him not want food and water. as long as he takes the chicken/rice and use the syringe for water. and he is not vomiting, so that is good.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

thank you all for the posts. i read them all. and I will try broth again tomorrow Anna. I bought the low sodium Sue. They reminded me of it earlier, or I would not have known. I am so glad he is ok. 

Poor Tyler, that must been awful for him. Is there a slurp watch Sue?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos: I just thought you earned this big pat on the back. Kandis you rock! Sammie has been so very blessed. You have been so thorough and prepared. Such a great Mommy! :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:



How sweet! I'm trying to be. Not the best day, but not horrible by any means. thanks Bridgett. I'm really tired tonite. My neighbor is so kind she drove us to the hospital tonite.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Bless you both. Kandis you are doing such a great job caring for Sammie. I hope you both get some well deserved rest and that he is feeling better in the morning.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Whew! What a night! Sammie's mommy needs a nurse, too!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Whew! What a night! Sammie's mommy needs a nurse, too!


Did u get your plane ticket yet like I told u to? YOUR 

What kinda upset me is that we would have been fine if they would not said no dropper today and another dr ended up giving me one. One thing the trip back there wore Sammie out. He so happy that he did not get left he went right to sleep. I'm right behind him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sammie said:


> Did u get your plane ticket yet like I told u to? YOUR
> 
> What kinda upset me is that we would have been fine if they would not said no dropper today and another dr ended up giving me one. One thing the trip back there wore Sammie out. He so happy that he did not get left he went right to sleep. I'm right behind him.


I'm sure tomorrow will be better and the next day better than that. :grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Well I thought I'd go to sleep but Sammie is hurting so we are up together. He's in his makeshift pen next to my bed. Pain comes in mini waves. 
I tried laying down kinda half in the pen but he gets more agitated, so I'll just stay awake in the bed till ?? Poor little man. He can't have the anti inflammatory till the am. 
I post to stay awake. Maybe it won't take long and his patch will do something. I don't know how it works just that it decreases in strength each day for 6 days. I don't know if it's a constant release or periodic.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Meant to say YOUR HIRED but something happened to hired.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos: I just thought you earned this big pat on the back. Kandis you rock! Sammie has been so very blessed. You have been so thorough and prepared. Such a great Mommy! :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


So are you Bridget. How is you family doing?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kandis -- thanks for all the updates. So glad that Sammie is doing so well. The incision looks great and I know that the pain patch is the best. Interesting about doing the laser. I hadn't hear of that before.
> 
> So glad that all is going well for little Sammie. Continuing prayers and sending more hugs.


Lynn. I asked more about it when I picked him up. I guess there are tiny blood vessels that break in a surgery that cause swelling and bruising. So this laser beam thing radiates through the leg and breaks them down. They give first one pretty soon after surgery. 

Anyone knows more about it please correct me.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Kandis, I just checked for updates and it sounds like you've had quite the night  . I hope Sammie (and you) are resting quietly now. Thinking about you guys and hoping that his pain will subside very soon.

BTW, thank you for asking about us ♥ ~ we are all doing very well. Bella has just turned 8 months and the house breaking is going great now. She's also learning to see me as the "leader" so this has helped a great deal with her obedience training.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Quite a night for you two. Hang in there Mommy. You are doing a great job.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> I'm sure tomorrow will be better and the next day better than that. :grouphug:


I think your right. he seems little better this am. :aktion033: thanks for the huggie.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope you both got a bit of rest overnight. I know it can be tough when our babies are miserable - sometimes they just conk out from exhaustion and you can sleep.

Praying that today goes better for you both!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kandis, there are no "secret" recipes that help in a time like this---you just sort of have to "slug through" until Sammie is feeling a bit better and that can take a good 5 or more days! I wish I had better news. The patch will keep dwindling and hopefully his pain tolerance will increase. I still think the patch is spectacular in the way it works. 
I sendd you big hugs.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all the support and posts. They mean so much to me!
It is really hard to see all of this with your fluff. It helps that others have been through it, and can pass on tips.All is calm on the home front at the moment. Sammie is resting w/out his collar in his stroller/bed.* 

Finally got a PEE out of Sammie at 4 am, first time in about 22 hrs.* I stayed in yard quite a while till he finally went. I took him about 20 ft away from door (he kept trying to go back in/whining) So I just kept taking him back so he had to walk a bit and might go. this is what they told me to do (the 1st shift people) and it works. A lot of things just break your heart, and not easy to do, because you feel so bad for them because they are trying to do what you want, but the pain is too much. like trying to walk on papers on hard floor, walking on the grass all wobbly whining, crying when you apply ice pack, that little face all mushed looking at you from that darn collar, and you get the point. 
Even though we hit a rough patch pain wise, I think it would be much worse if he did not have the fentynal pain patch. he gets longer breaks from pain because he can fall asleep once he is calmed down.You can put them in a stroller with a crate bed in bottom and have them right by you, which means you can take the collar off for a while. when I remove the collar, he stretches out in the stroller/bed and then curls up in the normal position we all know and off to sleep. (I put him in his bed when he is having bad pain). I can tell now when it's bad. Like at 4 am I got up and (this is one at a time and takes about an hour) iced his leg, hand fed tiny pieces of chicken and rice, a dose of anti-inflammatory meds (I think they kicked in) and one full syringe of water. Then we slept till 830. he is not whimpering now, so I put him in his stroller. seems a little more relaxed too. I think the anti-biotic is what's making him sick. the er vet said the patch will most likely cause gagging/vomit and he would not eat at all. so they think it's the other meds. Here is what I did, I gave him the anti-inflammatory at 4 am bec he was in alot of pain, and will give the anti-biotic now. he was able to eat with the 4 am one, so dr was prob right, it's the other one. I gotta get food into him before I give that one. the patch is at day 3, so it has decreased to the half way point, so I'm hoping the tummy feels better enough for water soon. Hope this makes sense. I am type of person that does better with a plan. And I had no plan for the water, and he had not drank water on his own for 24 hrs. I carefully gave him some teaspoons of water myself yesterday afternoon. The syringe is SO nice. Just need to push it into the side of mouth real slow. 

PS
Anna, 
Sammie wont drink broth, turns his head into the blanket. He will eat tiny pieces of chicken and rice ONLY. Maybe this will soon change.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

dear Kandis I know what you are going through it will get better I promise ! the first week is so rough .......I mae my own chickem broth from chicken breast she liked that not the store bought one either  IMO tramadol did wonders for us it was sustained pain relief for 5 days and the Metacam she was on for 3 weeks antibiotic they gave her an injection of something I forget the name ??? it supposed to last 15 days in her system ... Luna was also supposed to walk as soon as she could ??? hang in there its only up from here on  please hug seet Sammie for me and Big Hug for you Mommy <3

love 

Anna oxoxox


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

here are some am pics. I am so glad Sandi told me to use the stroller. He likes it as a change from the bed too. Maybe he thinks he is going somewhere. 

Sammie is on a non steroidal anti-inflammatory called METACAM? I am sure its used for surgery's alot. After I give it to him he is feeling a lot better within about hour. He only gets it once a day. The vet said they wished it could be twice a day. not sure if she meant sammie can only have once or all dogs.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Kandis Metacam is once a day for all dogs small breed , large breed , how much is he on ????


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Look at how much free space he has to stretch out in the stroller. I don't have to bog it down with blankets bec it's warmer here.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Kandis Metacam is once a day for all dogs small breed , large breed , how much is he on ????



Anna, 
one full syringe a day. it really helps.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

so how is he today sounds a bit better  try to rest when he does Sweetie you need your rest also 

Love

Anna


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maggieh said:


> I hope you both got a bit of rest overnight. I know it can be tough when our babies are miserable - sometimes they just conk out from exhaustion and you can sleep.
> 
> Praying that today goes better for you both!



your so right about those conking out periods. :aktion033:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> dear Kandis I know what you are going through it will get better I promise ! the first week is so rough .......I mae my own chickem broth from chicken breast she liked that not the store bought one either  IMO tramadol did wonders for us it was sustained pain relief for 5 days and the Metacam she was on for 3 weeks antibiotic they gave her an injection of something I forget the name ??? it supposed to last 15 days in her system ... Luna was also supposed to walk as soon as she could ??? hang in there its only up from here on  please hug seet Sammie for me and Big Hug for you Mommy <3
> 
> love
> 
> Anna oxoxox


Maybe Sammie had more done Anna, because I have to keep him down for 14 days, no standing, and walking only to potty. Then he is in a pen that he is unable to stand up in for another 6 weeks, with no walking around free. She said first 14 days are crucial for his bones to rest. And if I stick to it and he walks only to potty and does not stand up for the additional 6 weeks, it will allow his realignments and bones to heal. she said it's not that he can't walk around safely, but more about the fact that he will normally run, and he is going to jump up on something she said, and stand on those back legs (like when they jump up on your legs or to be picked up). 
I know it seems like forever. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

When Alvin had CCL surgery he was on Metacam for pain too. They also gave us a tranquilizer to help keep him calm during the recovery period. That was very helpful.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> When Alvin had CCL surgery he was on Metacam for pain too. They also gave us a tranquilizer to help keep him calm during the recovery period. That was very helpful.


Laura, 
I'm sure with the patch he has on, that is all he can have besides the non narcotics he is on.

maybe I should have gotten one for myself yesterday! I am ok today. I'm getting used to it. Took me about 24 hrs to adjust to all of it. :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sammie said:


> Laura,
> I'm sure with the patch he has on, that is all he can have besides the non narcotics he is on.
> 
> maybe I should have gotten one for myself yesterday! I am ok today. I'm getting used to it. Took me about 24 hrs to adjust to all of it. :aktion033:


You're a real trouper, Kandis! By the end of this ordeal, you can write a "how to deal with LP surgery" post we can pin in the Health section!

I love the pictures of Sammie in his stroller! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sammie said:


> Laura,
> I'm sure with the patch he has on, that is all he can have besides the non narcotics he is on.
> 
> maybe I should have gotten one for myself yesterday! I am ok today. I'm getting used to it. Took me about 24 hrs to adjust to all of it. :aktion033:


We actually got the tranq later on, when he was moving around. He was moving around too much, thought he was fine, but he wasn't quite there yet.

You are doing great!!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear kandis probably got more done  you are doing great so far Mommy !!! after the first week you will see it gets better and yes its hard to keep them down for long we had Luna in an x-pen first 2 weeks also , then she tried jumping out so i would sit there and watch her like a hawk litterly so my vet said this is no way to live lmaooo ... he said take her out of it and make sure she does not jump or run so we opened the x-pn and placed it all around the couch like a gate type of thing , it was a long 5 weeks ! I gained 8 pounds imagine did not to much for my princess then on week 5 we let her be this Wednesday is 6 week appointment PRAYING its all good ! and just imagine I have the other leg to do in the futur hoping she gives me time to breathe between legs hoping to do it in late September keeping my fingers crossed and praying !!!

hugs for Sammie and Mommy Kandis 

Anna xox


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Dear kandis probably got more done  you are doing great so far Mommy !!! after the first week you will see it gets better and yes its hard to keep them down for long we had Luna in an x-pen first 2 weeks also , then she tried jumping out so i would sit there and watch her like a hawk litterly so my vet said this is no way to live lmaooo ... he said take her out of it and make sure she does not jump or run so we opened the x-pn and placed it all around the couch like a gate type of thing , it was a long 5 weeks ! I gained 8 pounds imagine did not to much for my princess then on week 5 we let her be this Wednesday is 6 week appointment PRAYING its all good ! and just imagine I have the other leg to do in the futur hoping she gives me time to breathe between legs hoping to do it in late September keeping my fingers crossed and praying !!!
> 
> hugs for Sammie and Mommy Kandis
> 
> Anna xox


Poor little girl having to have it done again. :innocent: I know that must upset you. We do what we have to.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

olice: Sammie in Jail. Sometimes you gotta joke about it or :hysteric:. 


BTW, he prefers his homemade bed the best after his surgery.

CAN YOU TELL I'M BORED! that's a good thing though.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sammie said:


> olice: Sammie in Jail. Sometimes you gotta joke about it or :hysteric:.
> 
> 
> BTW, he prefers his homemade bed the best after his surgery.


Such a sweet little boy!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> You're a real trouper, Kandis! By the end of this ordeal, you can write a "how to deal with LP surgery" post we can pin in the Health section!
> 
> I love the pictures of Sammie in his stroller! :wub::wub::wub:


Thanks Marj, I know about the surgery part of it a little more now, but the home part of it ? I'm going day to day. :huh: It is never what you expected I guess. I didn't handle the first day very well emotionally, and I still get little stressed when he cries. I just don't let him know it. I just wish he would drink water Marj on his own. but he peed this am and vets said that means he is hydrated. Hope so. Maybe by tomorrow as the patch wears down he will drink. _Tomorrow, Tomorrow........
_


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kandis -- he looks great. Just keep syringing water into his mouth so that he doesn't get dehydrated again.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Kandis ... I am so sorry I wasn't able to be online more before and during Sammie's surgery. I hope you know that you and Sammie have been in my thoughts and prayers. 

I just took time to read your whole thread! I am so happy to read that Sammie's surgery went so well. You are such an awesome Mom to Sammie. Right now you are going through the beginning days of Sammie's recovery ... so, of course, this is not the easiest time for you and Sammie. But, as the days go on ... it will get better.

My heart goes out to you ... knowing how difficult it is when we see our precious fluff babies experiencing pain and discomfort. But, please be rest assured that Sammie knows you are doing everything possible to help him heal and feel better as each day passes.

Kandis, you are doing such a super awesome job in helping your precious Sammie recover. I love the before and after pictures you have shared with us. Sammie is such a gorgeous fluff baby. Please give him tender hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie. And, big hugs and love for you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Lp - leg 3 days post op*

Hi, His little chicken wing, shaved like a poodle leg is more swollen and bruising now. I am applying ice as directed, but :w00t:. It ain't so pretty anymore. In the picture, the little thing above the incision is the pain patch with a 2/3 written on it. I think it has something to do the days/dose. but could be wrong. 
I cleaned him up with a warm washcloth in his bed and I tried to comb some of the mats out of his hinny. He kept trying to get at it, so I looked and there is goo stuck all around his anus and low on his belly too. prob some kind of jelly. but it is real hard. I don't know how he pooped at the hospital Friday with that stuff there. He seemed to enjoy it. we cleaned the face up too and gently combed the few mats out. boy, they begin to mat quickly. Then he ate one bite of food on his OWN, then started whimpering bec his leg hurts. 

WE HAD PEE PEE #2 today, just now. the goal is 3 before bedtime. Means he is hydrated. He ate some of his reg wet food trying to get to the pieces of chicken I hid in it. I wanted to see if he would wolf it down. He is not hungry. He is eating small amounts so he is ok. He still wont drink on his own. He is sleeping real hard right now. He does that after a walk. He did little better on his last walk. Was actually sniffing the grass. 

this first pic is after his cleaning up. you can't really see the bruise in the pic well. the wound is not open at top, just dried blood.

I will tell his vet at hospital on Monday if he still won't drink, to see if they want to do something or wait it out. Do you all agree, or just use syringe?
I don't know much about dehydration, except they told me last night he did not have it.

I was so sad to read about Dolcina, I don't want to complain about anything.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> We actually got the tranq later on, when he was moving around. He was moving around too much, thought he was fine, but he wasn't quite there yet.
> 
> You are doing great!!!



Oh ok, thanks, good to know.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds like things are going fairly well with our sweet, sweet Sammie. I wish I knew more about the surgery, then I could offer you some bits of wisdom. The only thing I can offer you is an ear and hug. Hope you get some rest tonight and Sammie drinks a bit soon. ♥


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR POSTS! I read them ALL, I am so tired I'm going to lay down early. Everything is the same here as my last post. 

day 3: 
leg alot more bruised, does not look any bigger though to me. just darker. 
no poop (pooped friday)
finally peed twice
ate chicken/some rice
wont drink water (except with a syringe)
hates to be iced, cries but finally gives in. 
seems ok, then he moves around and starts whimpering
his last staple at the end of incision on bottom is falling out. i cant even see a cut under it, they said let it fall out on it's own. OK?

I think it's all from pain, and some from patch. 
thanks again for all the well wishes and info. hoping to sleep for 6 hrs at least. 
what makes it so tiring besides the waking up, is you don't know what they want when they whimper, go potty, pain, hungry? so you try everything till you know. sometimes just be near them works.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

glad Sammie is recuperating slowly but surely! hope you get some rest too


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

TLR said:


> Bless you both. Kandis you are doing such a great job caring for Sammie. I hope you both get some well deserved rest and that he is feeling better in the morning.


thank you Tracey, you are so sweet. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Quite a night for you two. Hang in there Mommy. You are doing a great job.



thank you again Laura! you are so kind.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> dear Kandis I know what you are going through it will get better I promise ! the first week is so rough .......I mae my own chickem broth from chicken breast she liked that not the store bought one either  IMO tramadol did wonders for us it was sustained pain relief for 5 days and the Metacam she was on for 3 weeks antibiotic they gave her an injection of something I forget the name ??? it supposed to last 15 days in her system ... Luna was also supposed to walk as soon as she could ??? hang in there its only up from here on  please hug seet Sammie for me and Big Hug for you Mommy <3
> 
> love
> 
> Anna oxoxox


Thank you Anna for the info on the Meds. :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Dear kandis probably got more done  you are doing great so far Mommy !!! after the first week you will see it gets better and yes its hard to keep them down for long we had Luna in an x-pen first 2 weeks also , then she tried jumping out so i would sit there and watch her like a hawk litterly so my vet said this is no way to live lmaooo ... he said take her out of it and make sure she does not jump or run so we opened the x-pn and placed it all around the couch like a gate type of thing , it was a long 5 weeks ! I gained 8 pounds imagine did not to much for my princess then on week 5 we let her be this Wednesday is 6 week appointment PRAYING its all good ! and just imagine I have the other leg to do in the futur hoping she gives me time to breathe between legs hoping to do it in late September keeping my fingers crossed and praying !!!
> 
> hugs for Sammie and Mommy Kandis
> 
> Anna xox


Wow, thanks Anna. I can't have him standing up or jumping out. So I am modifying his pen with a 24" x 24" piece of foam to make a low enough roof he cant stand up in. I hope I can do this, :HistericalSmiley: I will slide the foam down far enough he can't stand up and tether to the sides of the pen. A tech at the hospital told me to try it, before purchasing a lower kennel.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kandis -- he looks great. Just keep syringing water into his mouth so that he doesn't get dehydrated again.



Thank you Lynn, I will as he still won't drink this am. I thought he was about to, and no dice. :angry:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Dearest Kandis ... I am so sorry I wasn't able to be online more before and during Sammie's surgery. I hope you know that you and Sammie have been in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I just took time to read your whole thread! I am so happy to read that Sammie's surgery went so well. You are such an awesome Mom to Sammie. Right now you are going through the beginning days of Sammie's recovery ... so, of course, this is not the easiest time for you and Sammie. But, as the days go on ... it will get better.
> 
> ...


thank you for the beautiful post Marie. It is so sweet. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the beginning days are hardest on the pups, because of the pain, and the ensuing days are hardest on the owner---trying to keep the pups from jumping, running & going bonkers when they feel better! 
Maybe we can quad-author a book together w/Anna & Jackie!:aktion033::aktion033::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> glad Sammie is recuperating slowly but surely! hope you get some rest too



Yes it is slow but sure. I think the fen patch is only reason he can get cont'd rest.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I think the beginning days are hardest on the pups, because of the pain, and the ensuing days are hardest on the owner---trying to keep the pups from jumping, running & going bonkers when they feel better!
> Maybe we can quad-author a book together w/Anna & Jackie!:aktion033::aktion033::HistericalSmiley:



Sounds good, maybe I will make enough money to pay for this Orthopedic surgery..:HistericalSmiley:

yep, my turn is soon. :w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sammie said:


> *Sounds good, maybe I will make enough money to pay for this Orthopedic surgery..:*HistericalSmiley:
> 
> yep, my turn is soon. :w00t:


Maybe we better also plan a bank robbery!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Day 4
Woke up at 3am and guess who was sitting staring at me from the pen with NO COLLAR :w00t:. Somehow he got it off last night. I hope it was not all night. I don't really think he can stay awake for long periods with the patch anyway. He must have been licking his leg, there were little spots on his pillow case. Not good with all the bacteria in his mouth. All staples are there and incision is fine. He was prob using that leg though to scratch his ear. I can't really worry about it. What can I do? I guess I will have to get another type collar for when I cant watch him. 
Then he was like a crazy man trying to run around in the pen. So his leg must feel better today. We went outside and he had to poop big time and prob been waiting in there to go. As soon as he went potty and ate couple bites of chicken he went back to sleep. I gave half syringe of water. I just left him in b/room where its quieter. 
He still did not drink from a bowl. I can take him to the carpet in kitchen and prop him a little and he will eat from a bowl. He just won't eat much or anything but the little pieces of boiled chicken and the bits of rice he takes in with it. That's it. Then he just lays down again. 

Today I can tell he feels a little better so he wanted to move around more when we woke up (or should say when I woke up), but then he finds out he can't, so he gets all upset. Curls up in a corner of his pen. He will let me hold him without wiggling so much today. 
I can tell he is fed up. :smilie_tischkante: but luckily he lays down pretty quick with the relaxation coming from the patch. 

(?) His patch ends approx Wed. I am hoping he won't need another pain med. Did any of yours need pain meds besides the METCAM after a week? 

(?) Does anyone know if the METCAM is the one associated with liver issues? He's on the Clavamox too. The tech mentioned something about one of them can be harder on liver and I can't rem which one it was. I can ask them, just thought someone here would know. he takes a tiny bit of it every 24 hrs. 

Thanks!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Maybe we better also plan a bank robbery!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



olice:APB, for AKA Sandi and Kandi.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kandis,
I believe Metacam is a NSAID & Clavamox is an antibiotic. I, personally, would be more afraid of Clavamox. Kitzi has some issues w/Metacam (gives him diarrhea) so I tend to try to get something else for him---but if Sammie is okay w/it then I would stick w/it.
We only used pain meds for 3 days, went off, skipped that night & did one more night when his breathing was just too heavy. So all total 4 days for him. He definitely could have used it more days in terms of his symptoms but I was afraid of it as it was a drug no longer available in the US and I did not want to risk anything. 
That little rascal doesn't do well w/a collar! I would be afraid to leave him alone w/any kind. The cone was dangerous for Kitzi as he kept getting it stuck in his mouth when he tried to get out of it---could have choked him if I had not been very close.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammie is moving better today, but letting out little cries. he is hurting more.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear Kandis Luna was on tramadol 4 days also and Metacam is harsh on liver but he should be ok i think its when its long term use to worry Luna was on Metacam for 3 weeks she did fine and its very harsh on the tummy always give it with foo clavamox is the antibiotic.......

love


Anna xo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I will not want to leave him in a collar alone. Next Monday will be 12 days so I'm hoping that will be close enough, he won't need one. He is supposed to wear it 14 days. 
I checked in with Dr this morning about his pain level and not drinking water, and his moving around so much and crying. 
She giving him a tiny tiny dose of tramadol to use, because his patch has worn down (the patches last from 4 - 6 days and depending on the dog). He is going to need something else now. Boy bone surgery must hurt. He also is anxious due to feeling it more, and that will make him move too much. I gave him his metacam 30 minutes ago, so it will help some, but not enough she said. They are not too concerned about his not drinking water yet, as he had so many fluids Friday, and he is peeing and eating. When I give little bits from syringe that may be keeping him from finally drinking. I guess they can go a few days after all the IV fluids post op w/out water. I never thought about the fluids he had. 

Thanks all for your support and suggestions.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Dear Kandis Luna was on tramadol 4 days also and Metacam is harsh on liver but he should be ok i think its when its long term use to worry Luna was on Metacam for 3 weeks she did fine and its very harsh on the tummy always give it with foo clavamox is the antibiotic.......
> 
> love
> 
> ...



Anna, 
has she had any blood tests since her surgery? At some point after all of this, I am going to have some blood work done just to be sure his numbers are ok. 
thanks!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Kandis,
> I believe Metacam is a NSAID & Clavamox is an antibiotic. I, personally, would be more afraid of Clavamox. Kitzi has some issues w/Metacam (gives him diarrhea) so I tend to try to get something else for him---but if Sammie is okay w/it then I would stick w/it.
> We only used pain meds for 3 days, went off, skipped that night & did one more night when his breathing was just too heavy. So all total 4 days for him. He definitely could have used it more days in terms of his symptoms but I was afraid of it as it was a drug no longer available in the US and I did not want to risk anything.
> That little rascal doesn't do well w/a collar! I would be afraid to leave him alone w/any kind. The cone was dangerous for Kitzi as he kept getting it stuck in his mouth when he tried to get out of it---could have choked him if I had not been very close.


you are right about meds. it may be the clava one she said caused liver issues. sam has no diarrhea. yea


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We only had antibiotics for 10 days (Europeans are not really pro antibiotics)---and that was also w/his dental added in. The vet gave me a different one for 5 days after that because he had a strange odor from his mouth (stomach, liver smell?) and so I still have them---didn't give them at all.
Then at 11 days the stitches came out & the collar came off!:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Dear Kandis Luna was on tramadol 4 days also and Metacam is harsh on liver but he should be ok i think its when its long term use to worry Luna was on Metacam for 3 weeks she did fine and its very harsh on the tummy always give it with foo clavamox is the antibiotic.......
> 
> love
> 
> ...



Thanks Anna. I'm giving with food. He don't eat much though. I'm gonna need an ortho myself when this over. I woke up with back and arm pain today. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> We only had antibiotics for 10 days (Europeans are not really pro antibiotics)---and that was also w/his dental added in. The vet gave me a different one for 5 days after that because he had a strange odor from his mouth (stomach, liver smell?) and so I still have them---didn't give them at all.
> Then at 11 days the stitches came out & the collar came off!:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Looks like his bottle is for 10 days.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kandis - sorry I haven't been posting on SM this weekend. I was hit so hard with Dolcina's death that I just felt paralyzed. I'm sorry that I haven't posted about Sammie. I hope you understand. I am glad to hear he's doing so well. I know it's all hard to see and hear but it's a progression from surgery. It just takes time whether it's a fluff or a human. They just can't talk, unfortunately. You've been doing an amazing job with him and he's so lucky to have such an attentive (yet sleep deprived) mom. Hope you both can catch up on sleep at some time. Like when having a baby, they tell you to sleep when the baby sleeps. I think with meds that are harsh on the liver they're not to be given long term but if it's a few days and a healthy dog, it's usually considered safe. Hoping Sammie Houdini :w00t: gets better every day. :smootch:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just remember Kandis, reading this & it might help---progression w/this kind of surgery can't be measured day by day, more week by week or every couple of weeks. That helped me to see the big picture when I was expecting something that did show up.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I just remember Kandis, reading this & it might help---progression w/this kind of surgery can't be measured day by day, more week by week or every couple of weeks. That helped me to see the big picture when I was expecting something that did show up.



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!! that does help.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That was suppose to be "didn't show up" but I think you understood!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Kandis, glad to hear that Sammie (and you) are hanging in there. I know you will be relieved when this is all just a distant memory. Sending hugs and good healing thoughts!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Kandis - sorry I haven't been posting on SM this weekend. I was hit so hard with Dolcina's death that I just felt paralyzed. I'm sorry that I haven't posted about Sammie. I hope you understand. I am glad to hear he's doing so well. I know it's all hard to see and hear but it's a progression from surgery. It just takes time whether it's a fluff or a human. They just can't talk, unfortunately. You've been doing an amazing job with him and he's so lucky to have such an attentive (yet sleep deprived) mom. Hope you both can catch up on sleep at some time. Like when having a baby, they tell you to sleep when the baby sleeps. I think with meds that are harsh on the liver they're not to be given long term but if it's a few days and a healthy dog, it's usually considered safe. Hoping Sammie Houdini :w00t: gets better every day. :smootch:


I totally understand. I felt so bad about it too. Kinda put things in perspective for me.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> That was suppose to be "didn't show up" but I think you understood!



I got it, with what little brain cells are still active today:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Hi Kandis, glad to hear that Sammie (and you) are hanging in there. I know you will be relieved when this is all just a distant memory. Sending hugs and good healing thoughts!



a distant memory Brig, how long? :smhelp:

Just kidding, I am ok.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Day 4 home. 
Sammie still won't drink water from his bowl. He eats only tiny pieces of chicken. He did have one or two laps of water (little) on his own in the car after he cried and panted all the way to the vet. Sammie has worse pain today. He wiggled out of his collar last nite, so I took him back to the Vet today. they removed the loose staple, checked his hydration (something to do with the skin on the neck?) and gave him a tiny dose of tramadol to take every 12 hrs. (to get him to the vet, I had to put him in a carrier with a bed on bottom, and faced the door toward me in the front seat bec he was thrashing around and could have hurt the leg)

It's hard because he was so vocal today, if I pick him up he wiggles big time and cries. If he can't see/hear me he whimpers. I can tell he is in more pain today, because of the way he thrashes in his bed and bites/looks at his leg. And his little shrieks. I finally had to put the ice pack under him to ice his knee. He is finally resting in his bed. 

We got a new collar from the Ortho, it is lots more comfy for Sammie. I really like it and he quit trying to push it off. He can lay his head flat on the bed now, not on the collar. It sits back from the head more too. Prob feels less constrictive. (thanks for offering Marj) (Sandi, he can't get out of this one). 

Well, we are going to try the lap/chair now to give him a change from the pen. If he cries, squirms, I will have to put him back in his bed. I hope the tramadol is working. I read other stories here and felt so bad for the fluffs, but it never prepares you for when it's yours staring back at you. I know it will pass though. There are alot worse health issues. It's just so easy to second guess yourself. :forgive me:

I finally washed my hair (yes LP is that bad ladies at least for me and Anna gained 8 pounds) and he is quiet. So I am a not complaining. 

OK, enough whining from Mom. :sweatdrop: I feel better. 
Thank you for all your posts and prayers. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

here is the collar. the name on it is Soft-E-Collar. has gel foam in middle, no air. and ties underneath to tighten it. could be a medical supply item only. it's cute too. like sammie cares.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Form and function...and fashion forward :thumbsup: Or around He looks so sweet and it looks like the extra meds might help over the hump. Boy, you'll need a nice vacation after this. :chili: If you could take one, that is. :huh:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammie just ate his first big bowl of chicken and rice with Anna's broth. The fresh warm broth does work better. His face is a mess. who cares!!!!!!! yea!

no drinky water though!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Woooohoooo go Sammie....slurp up that soup baby!

BTW, who knew it was possible to look so cute in pictures so soon after such a big surgery? Only a Malt could pull that off  .


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Form and function...and fashion forward :thumbsup: Or around He looks so sweet and it looks like the extra meds might help over the hump. Boy, you'll need a nice vacation after this. :chili: If you could take one, that is. :huh:



OMG Sue, he ate 2 kibbles of reg food. I just tossed couple in the stroller and it is GONE! the tramadol kicked in for sure. he quit crying when I put him in the stroller and he fell asleep watching me clean the kitchen. If he can't see me he whines. I know it come again any minute, so going to take Sandi's advice about looking at it week at a time. But I have been waiting on him to eat something for 3 days.:new_shocked: The tech this am said the reg food makes them thirsty, the chicken/rice broth doesn't as much. plus I am giving to him in syringe. I was not taking any chances with the water.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

this is my vacation for a while at least.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Poor little Sammie -- surgery is never fun -- for humans or fluffs. Kandis -- doesn't sound like a "fun" vacation, but you're such a good Mom!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Woooohoooo go Sammie....slurp up that soup baby!
> 
> BTW, who knew it was possible to look so cute in pictures so soon after such a big surgery? Only a Malt could pull that off  .



You got that right Bridgett. he was slurping the broth. it was everywhere. I took his collar off and let him go to it. Only a Maltese for sure. they are babies for life. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Poor little Sammie -- surgery is never fun -- for humans or fluffs. Kandis -- doesn't sound like a "fun" vacation, but you're such a good Mom!!!


thanks Lynn. it is like a fog, I have to keep asking what day is it. I think it may get better tomorrow. oops, there I go again.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, I found something that helps calm him down. I sit or kinda lay down in his pen and using a tiny comb, I comb the hair right over his eyes backward and ears and neck real slow and he closes his eyes. takes a bit, but works and it's something that is part of his normal routine. As they are creatures of habit, it is probably hard for them to adjust all at once.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I think some of his frustration was that bulky collar. maybe a little anyway.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Wooo hooooo Kandis Im so happy Sammy likes the home made chicken broth !!!!!! yeahhhhhhhhhh Sammie eat away .......


love you 

Anna xoxoxo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Look at this comfy little boy! :innocent: The tramadol and a fuller belly helped. When they have that bone pain they curl up on top of the leg and push their face in the corner. And repeat it over and over. It's awful. 

This picture is his normal position all stretched out. And his head isn't sticking up in the air now.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Wooo hooooo Kandis Im so happy Sammy likes the home made chicken broth !!!!!! yeahhhhhhhhhh Sammie eat away .......
> 
> 
> love you
> ...



thanks for posting about it Anna. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

He looks so comfortable laying there. I am so glad you were able to get him to eat, a better collar and that he is getting some good rest. You are doing such a fantastic job. Hugs and kisses to you both!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Anytime Kandis this what we are all here for care , support , love this sight where would be with out it oooxooxoxoxoxox

hugs for Sammie and Kandis 

Anna oxoxooo


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, look at that darling Sammie. I hope he'll be feeling better real soon.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Day 5*

This no water / food issue maybe was was worst part for me. 
He did not eat at all on Friday at hospital (I asked). He ate a bit of food when he first got home, so I didn't expect the hunger/water strike that followed. They told me he ate when first home bec he was all excited and doped up. In the beginning they told me he does not want water, so not to force much or will increase nausea as his body has adapted for the recovery of surgery. Just give the chicken pieces/broth and he will drink when ready. But it was hard for me being 5 lbs on 3 meds in an empty stomach and no water. You HAVE to give them meds. So it took 72 hours eating only little bits of chicken, and no water. He would leave the broth in the bowl. But they do finally eat/drink and I guess all is ok taking 3 meds. :w00t:

I held off till 9 am today and he ate a full bowl of reg wet food and drank little bit of water from his bowl at 10 am.  :aktion033:

Sammie's leg had a lot of swelling and bruises 2nd day home. But his color is lighter and swelling much less.  He is not squirming as much either. If he continues, I am going to continue the tramadol couple days, as dr said it's harder to treat pain if you stop the meds, so wait till he feels good for couple days straight. We are in a nap, NO collar break in the stroller at present. 

(I don't know if I posted this video right or not) (these are the first HAPPY real barks from him) (now come the keeping him calm part)
*
He would like to say: Good Morning and thanks Auntie's at SM for praying for me and supporting my Mommy through my surgery.* :ThankYou:

I believe he is really saying, "OK Mom I been good for 5 days, :smmadder:let me out please!! 

Day 5 I AM BACK - YouTube


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I gotta figure out how to post a video that does not send you to the you tube site.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome back little buddy----so happy to hear your little bark! Now be a good boy and do what mommy says! Love you Sammie.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

He is so adorable, and is looking rather spunky!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Welcome back little buddy----so happy to hear your little bark! Now be a good boy and do what mommy says! Love you Sammie.



We just had a HUGE drink of water after anti-biotic. YEA!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Water drinking and also a cute video.....yippeee for wonderful Tuesdays!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Good morning to you doll baby. So glad to hear you are feeling better and ate well..what a good boy you are for your Mommy. I love seeing you in video!:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Dang it - You Tube is blocked at work. I'll have to wait until tonight to see the video. Glad he's had some water!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Video*

I postd the video again, now it does not take you to website. I guess I was using the wrong link. I used the tutorial. been awhile! Sammie is back, but very tired still and the barking wore off. But nice and relaxed which I'm so grateful.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Dang it - You Tube is blocked at work. I'll have to wait until tonight to see the video. Glad he's had some water!



not sure if you can view it now, I posted the video so it does not take you to you tube website.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sammie said:


> not sure if you can view it now, I posted the video so it does not take you to you tube website.


Yep, still blocked...dang Big Brother!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Yep, still blocked...dang Big Brother!


We tried Auntie. :angry:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for trying...but no worries...I'll be leaving soon anyway, yeah! Gotta get home to that other job, Mommying.

Their blocking is so strange to me. Can get on Photobucket for goodness sakes, but not You Tube!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh bless your heart sweet Sammie! I bet Mom was glad to hear a bark!! Sounded kind of Spunky!!! I know the recovery will be slow, but it is a RECOVERY. No moe skipping and pain. You are still in my prayers, little one!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> He is so adorable, and is looking rather spunky!


If only I could catch up as fast. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Water drinking and also a cute video.....yippeee for wonderful Tuesdays!


Tuesday was the magic day.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Good morning to you doll baby. So glad to hear you are feeling better and ate well..what a good boy you are for your Mommy. I love seeing you in video!:wub:


Thanks Dianne, I think he is a doll baby too. I just don't know about the "good boy" part yet for 7 more weeks. :w00t:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh bless your heart sweet Sammie! I bet Mom was glad to hear a bark!! Sounded kind of Spunky!!! I know the recovery will be slow, but it is a RECOVERY. No moe skipping and pain. You are still in my prayers, little one!


Thanks Deb, many times over last 5 days had to remind myself why I'm doing this. But I made it with all you guys help :grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

We are doing well here today. Here are some pics resting after breakfast, and face wash. :innocent: He gets to take the collar off when I'm in the same room with him and he is resting. (only) Today is the last day of the patch and he is relaxed, so I decided to hold off on the tramado. 

Even though I don't think he could get out of the new one, I don't want to leave Houdini at home alone with a collar on. I will worry about him getting a leg caught up in it. He does not tolerate a collar (except the 2nd one he is ok at night). I will have to take it off (2 days early) on Mon. They said 14 days.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the update Kandis, I was wondering how our little buddy was doing this morning. Glad to see him resting so sweetly in the pics ♥.




***Wow, my siggy looks huge all of a sudden! I'm headed out the door to go to the dentist and will have to fix that when I get back lol!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks for the update Kandis, I was wondering how our little buddy was doing this morning. Glad to see him resting so sweetly in the pics ♥.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the new siggie. I like your shadow and Bella's together. I know what you mean, I had a huge one one time too. yours does not seem big to me.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*mobile hospital bed*

I know all of you prob know to use a stroller. I don't know why it never occurred to me until I saw Sandi post about it. This is the one thing I would be LOST without. I call it his mobile hospital bed. :thumbsup: 

I put one of those crate beds inside a pillow case so his staples did not catch on the fleece. He prefers it to the pen during the day. Mostly sleeps :cloud9: but when he tries to stand up, I just zip shut. I know it is going to get more difficult to contain him, but it's perfect for post op.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kandis - I've been MIA a bit. What a little barker Sammie is :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm sure he's saying "Get this thing off my neck and stop pointing that camera at me mom.How'd you like someone to shoot pictures of you when you're sick? Huh?" :HistericalSmiley:
He looks like he's doing quite well and glad to hear that his pain seems to have greatly diminished. :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Kandis - I've been MIA a bit. What a little barker Sammie is :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm sure he's saying "Get this thing off my neck and stop pointing that camera at me mom.How'd you like someone to shoot pictures of you when you're sick? Huh?" :HistericalSmiley:
> He looks like he's doing quite well and glad to hear that his pain seems to have greatly diminished. :thumbsup:


I would prob be barking at the camera too! He is not really a barker in the house like that. He wanted out of the pen. Oh well. Yes his pain is better. he still gets it though, I can tell. He moves wrong way he lets out a shriek. :w00t:
thanks for posting Sue.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Hi,
Just wanted to say thanks again for all your support over the past week.:thumbsup: It made all the difference, even if I was just reaching out by posting. Thanks again to everyone for your prayers. Your the best*.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of you and Sammie today....hope all is going well with his recovery. ♥♥♥


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I somehow missed your update on 3/7...his leg looks so much better! Here's hoping the next few weeks fly by and Sammie will be back to running and playing!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

How is Sammie doing today? I hope he is feeling happy!
It must be so hard to see him struggling, but in the long term he will be so much happier. Think of all the years to come - he will be zipping around without any pain or discomfort.
He is such a cutie! I played one of his videos, and his barking woke Daisy from her tramadol sleep, and she barked back. So hello and good morning from Daisy to sweet little Sammie!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thinking of you and Sammie today....hope all is going well with his recovery. ♥♥♥



Morning Brig, I will post an update this morning. Hope all is fine with you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> I somehow missed your update on 3/7...his leg looks so much better! Here's hoping the next few weeks fly by and Sammie will be back to running and playing!


Hi Glenda, 
I sure hope they fly by too. I am just happy week #1 is over. He won't stand on that leg in his pen, but I can tell if I let him loose, he'd trot to the door to look outside if he heard something. Silly boy. :goof:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Kathleen said:


> How is Sammie doing today? I hope he is feeling happy!
> It must be so hard to see him struggling, but in the long term he will be so much happier. Think of all the years to come - he will be zipping around without any pain or discomfort.
> He is such a cutie! I played one of his videos, and his barking woke Daisy from her tramadol sleep, and she barked back. So hello and good morning from Daisy to sweet little Sammie!


Morn Kathleen,
Surgery is no fun, but necessary. Your right about all the yrs to come, thanks for mentioning it. Helps to be reminded. 

Aren't they just the sweetest babies. Sammie says "good morning Daisy" :wub: .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sammie said:


> Hi Glenda,
> I sure hope they fly by too. I am just happy week #1 is over. He won't stand on that leg in his pen, but I can tell if I let him loose, he'd trot to the door to look outside if he heard something. Silly boy. :goof:


Week #1 is over! :chili::chili::chili:

It's all uphill from here!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh How is Sammie doing hope hes doing really good :wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*1 week post op*

Morning all,
I just can't get over how sweet and cooperative these little guys are. :innocent: He WAS just the best little boy. The way they look at you as to say thanks. He is so good in the am, stays quiet until I wake up. I didn't not expect that one. Only problem we had was giving him tramadol for first couple days bec he was not eating normal. So the second day I lost one dose bec I put it in piece of chicken and he spit it out and it had dissolved to the point I did not know how much he got. That was a real bummer, :angry: and I decided to wait till next doses. One time some of it got caught in his hair, but most of it went down. Wanted to warn others of this. Next time I will ask the Vet how to give it when putting in food is not an option, bec you can't afford to lose doses in critical times. Other than that, he tries to be so good. I noticed that if I gave him _a lot_ more time to decide if he could potty or eat, he might. 
We hit the one week mark yesterday. He has no bad pain now except if he moves wrong he will let out a shriek. Only happened a couple times last couple days. He won't stand on the leg unless has to. He keeps it on his bed and front paws on floor when he stands. He is nervous if he is out of his pen or stroller still. He wiggled ALOT when I was carrying him, then I noticed he stopped if I put the bad leg against me. I can put him in my lap if he is calm or I can now put him on a pillow on the ottoman (better) and comb him. All eating, potting is normal now. He rather go on grass than the pads to potty, so we just go outside. They told me when I picked him up that would happen with standing, so just use backyard as they tend to go better outside. He is only on MET-CAM anti inflam once a day now. 

I decided to take Monday off too. His staples were to come out on Wednesday, but I called and they are going to look at them on Monday to see if ready. I don't feel comfortable going to work with a collar on Houdini. The second collar (I highly recommend this collar I got at hosp) worked better than the pro for us and I don't think he could get out of it, but I just rather not leave him in it alone. They said he prob would not pull the staples out, but still don't want him w/out a collar alone. I guess he learned early on when I say no and pick up the collar, means to stop licking. He really doesn't mess with it now. Mainly rests in the stroller. I wonder how long they stay tired? 

I finally got to the store yesterday for a grocery run. So I'm doing some cooking today. It's nice to be able to concentrate some on something else. Here is a pic of him yesterday (we need a face groom bad) and the blurry one is right now waiting to go on patio. I am going to take him on back patio, it's so nice outside. I just love him so much. Thanks everyone for checking in on my little boy. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Week #1 is over! :chili::chili::chili:
> 
> It's all uphill from here!


:amen:* MARJY! *:yahoo::Happy_Dance::happy dance::drinkup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

romeo&juliet said:


> Oh How is Sammie doing hope hes doing really good :wub::wub:


Thanks Ursula, he is doing so well.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Here is a pic of his leg one week post op. you can see the color is almost normal, with small amount of foot bruising still. But looks so much better on the incision. :chili:

newcomers to thread, the thing on the left is a pain patch that is removed at same time as staples. very rare a dog can remove a patch. they use a glue that adheres to the skin, so takes a chemical to remove it. I was relieved when they told me that. It stops giving off medicine on day 6.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I hope that Sammie enjoys his time outside. It should cheer him up a little to be out in the spring weather.
I am glad that the worst of it is over for him. Those little shrieks can break your heart.
Daisy is taking tramadol for her spay (which is a walk in the park compared to poor Sammie's surgeyr), and it is making her sooo sleepy. Maybe it is making Sammie tired too? She has the liquid version that I just squirt into her mouth. If you are having a hard time getting Sammie to take it, you could check to see if your vet could give him the liquid instead.
Enjoy the sunshine and fresh air, and the birds singing today Sammie!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Kathleen said:


> I hope that Sammie enjoys his time outside. It should cheer him up a little to be out in the spring weather.
> I am glad that the worst of it is over for him. Those little shrieks can break your heart.
> Daisy is taking tramadol for her spay (which is a walk in the park compared to poor Sammie's surgeyr), and it is making her sooo sleepy. Maybe it is making Sammie tired too? She has the liquid version that I just squirt into her mouth. If you are having a hard time getting Sammie to take it, you could check to see if your vet could give him the liquid instead.
> Enjoy the sunshine and fresh air, and the birds singing today Sammie!


Thank you Kathleen, he is now off it. Vet had to give him the tiny half pill bec of other meds he was on, this was only way to get to a dose that small. So I had to use a pill form. I bet that is part of why he is still tired.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank goodness all the other meds were liquids.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Sammie is recovering so well. This is not an easy surgery for our little fluffs. Thank goodness you were able to take vacation to be home with him during the 1st week. I know that he needed his Mom. 

I think he looks wonderful. Imagine that type of major surgery being done on us humans. I don't think I'd be doing nearly as well after only a week.

Sending prayers that they will be able to take the stitches out on Monday. I know that will ease your mind before returning to work.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Fantasticcccc news he is doing well Wooooo hoooooooooooooooo !!!!!! , the tramadol i would put in cream cheese and he ate it right up .........


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So glad your little beauty is recovering well. I will keep you both in my prayers.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm so glad to hear that Sammie is recovering so well. This is not an easy surgery for our little fluffs. Thank goodness you were able to take vacation to be home with him during the 1st week. I know that he needed his Mom.
> 
> I think he looks wonderful. Imagine that type of major surgery being done on us humans. I don't think I'd be doing nearly as well after only a week.
> 
> Sending prayers that they will be able to take the stitches out on Monday. I know that will ease your mind before returning to work.


Lynn
Being home was a blessing. I was able to watch him while he had the bad pain so he wouldn't have the collar all day on top of being so uncomfortable. I thought how awful it would be for me to be home from hosp and they stuck that thing on my neck. He is so sweet Lynn through this whole thing. SO FAR. 
He is still sleeping ALOT. I guess it's normal. ???
We have 3 more days before I go back. My neighbor will look in on him some too next week. Thank you. 
xoxo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

KAG said:


> So glad your little beauty is recovering well. I will keep you both in my prayers.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


Thank you Kerry. Love the siggie.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Fantasticcccc news he is doing well Wooooo hoooooooooooooooo !!!!!! , the tramadol i would put in cream cheese and he ate it right up .........


He was too nauseas for any food. Burrowed his head in bed Anna. 
Hey, I was told to not use cheese bec the cheese does something to the pill in stomach. Can't rem what. I have to look it up again may have read it on sm. 
xoxo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Day 9 home*

*I am one comfortable boy in my stroller today.  while my Mommy pays her bills. 

*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kisses to that little tummy Sammie. Wish I lived next door so I could check on you next week while Mommy works!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sammie said:


> *I am one comfortable boy in my stroller today.  while my Mommy pays her bills.
> 
> *


Awwww ... Sammie looks soooo precious! Please give him some gentle hugs and kisses from me. :wub::wub:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Adorable Kandis <3


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

awwww sammie you look so cute and oh so comfy!:wub:



Sammie said:


> Lynn
> Being home was a blessing. I was able to watch him while he had the bad pain so he wouldn't have the collar all day on top of being so uncomfortable. I thought how awful it would be for me to be home from hosp and they stuck that thing on my neck. He is so sweet Lynn through this whole thing. SO FAR.
> He is still sleeping ALOT. I guess it's normal. ???
> We have 3 more days before I go back. My neighbor will look in on him some too next week. Thank you.
> xoxo


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Tummy rubs for all! lol He sure does look comfy.  Keep up the good work Mommy & Sammie. ♥


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I have to tell you I been a blob all w/end. Just don't have a lot of energy. I was so busy last week, with no time to just relax, so now that he is recouping I have officially crashed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kandis - I just realized it's been 10 days. Boy does time fly...for us. :HistericalSmiley: Not for you, I'm sure. Glad that Sammie is progressing so nicely and the worst is over You, my dear, were going on pure adrenaline this past 10 days...sort of fight or flight and you chose to fight. Okay time for flight -- or in your case veggying and relaxing. You take a big hit when you use that much adrenaline and need to recharge. That photo of him is so cute,sprawled out like "Here I am!!" :wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That picture is so flippin' cute. I am glad that he is able to relax and be that comfortable, and that you can be a blob. I love being a blob, I specialize in it, and have no reason to have no energy!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Well it's 11 days post op. I can tell my little man is waking up some. They sleep pretty much all the time so far. I am taking him at 2:00 to see if dr can remove his staples early. If so its back to work Tuesday. Thanks all for your cont'd postings. 

xoxo
Kandis & Sammie


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thinking of Sammie today, and wishing you good luck at his doctor's visit.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Good luck at the doctor's office today.

(Sorry you have to go back to work tomorrow :smcry


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good Luck hope he gets his staples of today


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*I still have no adrenalin! LOL*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Staples out yet?:Waiting:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Day 11*

*All working great with his leg movement. The staples are OUT. Collar is OFF*. No more meds. And Sammie is SO :chili:to be home. He does NOT like going to the H O S P I T A L :hiding:.

NO bath :yucky: and remain in confined in his pen/stroller for 6 more weeks till x-rays. Besides his quick potty walks, we can start with very slow 5 minute walks, twice a day. We use leash to walk slow to make him bear weight on back legs more. I am going to take him in for couple PT secessions, and then I will do it at home to save money. 

But once his fav tech took him he was OK. I asked about just doing a soak bath and she said she rather him not be subjected to slipping with his leg because their bones are so tiny I guess not worth it. So I will be cutting up a lot of washcloths. (my groomer gave me a tip to cut them in 4 pieces to wash him). She checked his glands and he has a blister from where the patch was. He has not bit or licked his leg yet. But I can tell it feels better by the way he is laying/sitting. I still can't believe I did it, but looking back his pain was brief in the beginning and not near as bad as I thought it would be. But I wish I'd known when I brought him home that all the IV fluids would cause him not to want to drink for 3 days.
 
Thanks everyone for your prayers and support, :flowers: it was like having a bunch of sisters with me the whole time. It is so nice to be able to write down what your feeling. :SM Rocks!:

Here are some pics of our baby after the hospital. :wub: I saw a big improvement this morning right away. You can see the patch burn. I thought he was asleep, but he was peeking through the stroller at me.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless his heart and soul, and bless you, you are one great Mommy and give so much hope and inspiration to those who may need to go down this same road.

He is so adorable, hugs, love and more prayers to you.!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Awwww....look at that sweet baby! So glad the staples are out and he's feeling better. Please keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Pee Pie Sammie! I see you!

So happy for you guys Kandis.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

look at those pictures of Sammie:smootch::heart: I'm glad he's getting better everyday. He has the cutest little face, I just want to kiss on him:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

allheart said:


> Bless his heart and soul, and bless you, you are one great Mommy and give so much hope and inspiration to those who may need to go down this same road.
> 
> He is so adorable, hugs, love and more prayers to you.!!!


Ahhh, thank you Christine. That is so sweet of you to say. 

Another thing I forgot to add is when I picked him up he squirmed and kicked A LOT. Then I figured out after a few days, when I wrapped a blankie over his body and that leg, and put his injured leg against my body he stopped. :thumbsup: He did not really like being picked up, still leery of it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> Awwww....look at that sweet baby! So glad the staples are out and he's feeling better. Please keep us updated on his progress.


Thanks Glenda, I will. :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Pee Pie Sammie! I see you!
> 
> So happy for you guys Kandis.



I thought that one was cute Laura, so I added it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> look at those pictures of Sammie:smootch::heart: I'm glad he's getting better everyday. He has the cutest little face, I just want to kiss on him:wub:


thanks Paula. I think I was the kissing bandit over last 11 days, :smootch: he is spoiled now.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kandis, you are such a wonderful Mommy to sweet Sammie!!!! You are an excellent nurse too..ever think of becoming one? Sammie looks super terrific and I'm so excited he is getting his staples out! I love the picture of him in that collar, did someone make it for you? Also...you need to get off the train and relax now...the worst is over. I'm so happy for you both!:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kandis - what great news. :chili::chili: Sammie must be feeling so much better. You both did so well. I'm sure you can wait for bath time. BTW,I bought baby wash clothes. They're just small enough to get into cracks and crevices and not too bulky. :thumbsup: Wow, that's quite a burn from the patch. Did they say if that's usual? I know my mom used to get a rash from adhesives in the hospital and they had to use something hypoallergenic for her. Sounds like you have a plan for the future. So glad things are coming up better each day. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Such good news!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kandis, I'm happy for Sammie, that he's on the road to recovery! I can only imagine how frightening for you when he first had his surgery! I really think you did a great job, preparing yourself and gathering all the info that you could , for his surgery. You are a great mommy and you did a wonderful job!!! I think it's all uphill from now on!!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Godbless you and sammie glad he is doing well )))))))))))))))))


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Kandis, you are such a wonderful Mommy to sweet Sammie!!!! You are an excellent nurse too..ever think of becoming one? Sammie looks super terrific and I'm so excited he is getting his staples out! I love the picture of him in that collar, did someone make it for you? Also...you need to get off the train and relax now...the worst is over. I'm so happy for you both!:chili:


Dianne,
I am not the nurse type for sure. I did better than I thought I would, but it was not as bad as I expected pain wise either so that helped. This train is coming into the station......:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Kandis - what great news. :chili::chili: Sammie must be feeling so much better. You both did so well. I'm sure you can wait for bath time. BTW,I bought baby wash clothes. They're just small enough to get into cracks and crevices and not too bulky. :thumbsup: Wow, that's quite a burn from the patch. Did they say if that's usual? I know my mom used to get a rash from adhesives in the hospital and they had to use something hypoallergenic for her. Sounds like you have a plan for the future. So glad things are coming up better each day. :wub:


Hey I never thought about baby clothes. thanks.:thumbsup: I asked about why he got the burn and all she really said was some of them have sensitive skin.  It's still rosy red. little better though, he stopped licking his leg now. I just let him lick until he is done. he has it looking real good now. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Such good news!!!


It really is good news after 11 days. :thumbsup:




Furbabies mom said:


> Kandis, I'm happy for Sammie, that he's on the road to recovery! I can only imagine how frightening for you when he first had his surgery! I really think you did a great job, preparing yourself and gathering all the info that you could , for his surgery. You are a great mommy and you did a wonderful job!!! I think it's all uphill from now on!!!


Deb, thank you. It was alot of gathering for sure. Glad I did it. :thumbsup: We are starting our walks now 5 minutes. :yahoo:that is sammie when he gets to go outside after laying down for 2 weeks. he tires easy though.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Well 6 weeks to go till xrays. Good news is I have not seen him skip or lift his leg when he is walking during 5 min walks. My neighbor said "oh my goodness, it's GONE his knee is not slipping out, that is so amazing Kandis". Made me feel so proud. We walk our dogs together, and she saw it all the time. 

He still protects and holds leg a little bit off surface if he is standing still, from the soreness and muscle atrophy. Sammie is getting bored in the pen. I was opening the pen and he slipped through and ran about 4 laps in the den. Well, you can imagine my horror. there goes the knee. Called the Ortho and her first ? was "did he cry out"? I said no, he was having a good time. She said "ok that is good, if you see any changes in how he walks with that leg call me Mon, I need to see it". I said what will that mean, and she said "let's not go there yet. He has shown no changes in his walking so far, and you normally would have seen him cry out or limp right away if he hurt it. so means if he continues w/out changes till Sunday, he has healed well and it will be ok".

Little bugger!!!!!!!

I am going to give him a washcloth bath, I can't imagine 6 weeks with no bath, but...

I edited my org post, I said about 10 laps, prob more like 4, seemed like 100.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Kandis, that is terrific news!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Little rascal.
I wish I could say the same for Kitzel---DH & I were saying yesterday as we watched him trot---we can't tell any difference now than before he was operated! He walks fine---as he did before the surgery---but when the gait picks up it is essentially the same! I am not sure what to think. Next wk. he will see our vet & I will have to share the not so good news w/her. Ugh.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi, I am sorry. I know how you must feel. Remember, as I was told he may cont to skip for a bit or forever out of habit. She took great lengths to explain this to me prior to surgery. This can be common, esp if they are 2 yrs old like ours or older. it is a pattern that therapy by a professional can correct most times, and I may have a hard time correcting it myself she said. Some walk normally right off, then start to skip again, some never skip again. I think you may be told this is a PT issue, his leg is corrected totally or as much as possible. 

I think depending on the deformities in the bones (like sammie's femur bone being little to the side of knee, and better to leave it as it should not cause him problems, but wished she could have corrected it too) they can correct the patella slipping out, align the tibia and tendons, so they won't end up with bowed legs, lame leg in air, and hip issues. Basically I saw a near straight right leg on the post op xray compared to left leg. So we correct what we can and try PT with gait. I need to take him in now, but I could not work wise after being out so long. Mine said PT should start NOW at 2 weeks post op, not later.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi, 
I don't think him skipping means he is same as before surgery, as related to his future health at all. He just may need PT or have some residual skipping. He has got to be much better after all they did.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

One last thought, she did say if Sammie were a double LP, it would be handled little differently. I don't know how.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I know we need PT & I did buy a life-vest for him for swimming in the tub. There isn't too much I can do w/out some help. I will keep looking and asking here---who knows if I might just find someone who knows what they are doing! I do think some of it is a habit we need to correct. He gets tired very easily on a walk & I do understand why as he did nothing except lie in the stroller for so long. I usually pick him up & he is very good to let me know when he wants to be picked up. We really communicate well. I still wish he could talk!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammie communicates well too, he will ask to be picked up. We are very close too. God bless you Sandi, you are a wonderful Mom and have gone so far to help this little boy. Time is the great healer. He is still so young.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

♥♥♥
I am hoping for better days ahead for my little angel! He is such a good boy and deserves only the best!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*I got a GET WELL card!!!*

Sammie got a GET WELL card from Lady Bella and her mommy Bridgett. 
He says thank you Bella. I love your card so much I wanted to eat it. I like your picture, you can jump high, for a girl.:rofl:
I am feeling better every day. But I want out of my stroller / pen, so can you come to my house and unlock the door to my pen? :happy dance: Pleeeeeeeeeease....


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Sammie, we are so happy that you liked your card. Glad you are feeling so well little man. I don't think your Mommy would let us sneak you out of your pen, but we bet if you'd bark really loud constantly she'd let you out  . Keep getting stronger little one and you'll be zooming again in no time! ♥


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh Sammie, we are so happy that you liked your card. Glad you are feeling so well little man. I don't think your Mommy would let us sneak you out of your pen, but we bet if you'd bark really loud constantly she'd let you out  . Keep getting stronger little one and you'll be zooming again in no time! ♥



Please don't give him any ideas... :HistericalSmiley:He is eyeballing the gate for cracks he can escape through whenever I open it.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Kandis,

Praying that Sammy continues his recover

y!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

brendaman said:


> Kandis,
> 
> Praying that Sammy continues his recover
> 
> y!



Thank you B. & bless you too!


----------



## deeda9999 (Jan 20, 2011)

I just read through your whole thread and I am so glad Sammie is doing well. I can so relate as Gilmore just had his second LP surgery six weeks ago. He had his first one when he was 9 months last Thanksgiving. When we are all done he will have spent 6 months in a crate- 3 months recovery for each surgery. You can find my posts that I made after Gilmore's first surgery-I was losing my mind after Gilmores LP surgery. It is enlightening for me to read it now.

I can just tell that that each week gets easier and easier. You will find a new routine and things that work that will make yours and Sammies life easier. I found that I put a dog bed on my dining room table where I use the computer and he is happy to be next to me. Of course he is kept on a harness just in case he hears anything that makes him want to run. This way I am happy and he is happy. I feed him his kibble out of a kong so it takes him longer to eat and it gives him stimulation. 

I can so feel you as I read through your thread. I was so drained the first time and really just sat with him on the couch the first few weeks. I didn't cook and I didn't clean. I never thought I would get through the 3 months but you do. When I noticed him holding his leg up 7 weeks ago I knew immediately what it was. I decided to take care if it right away rather than put off the inevitable. He had surgery the next day and at least now I am 6 weeks into his recovery. It is so much easier this time because I knew what to expect. He is still a very happy dog and I know that at least he will not have this problem to bother him in the future. I am so glad I didn't wait as I am sure you are too.

You are doing an amazing job and i can feel your love and compassion for Sammie. He is lucky to have you.


----------



## deeda9999 (Jan 20, 2011)

And just wanted to add my other post- What I learned from Gilmores LP surgery. I sure you will be able to understand my thoughts.

Hugs to you and Sammie.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

deeda9999 said:


> I just read through your whole thread and I am so glad Sammie is doing well. I can so relate as Gilmore just had his second LP surgery six weeks ago. He had his first one when he was 9 months last Thanksgiving. When we are all done he will have spent 6 months in a crate- 3 months recovery for each surgery. You can find my posts that I made after Gilmore's first surgery-I was losing my mind after Gilmores LP surgery. It is enlightening for me to read it now.
> 
> I can just tell that that each week gets easier and easier. You will find a new routine and things that work that will make yours and Sammies life easier. I found that I put a dog bed on my dining room table where I use the computer and he is happy to be next to me. Of course he is kept on a harness just in case he hears anything that makes him want to run. This way I am happy and he is happy. I feed him his kibble out of a kong so it takes him longer to eat and it gives him stimulation.
> 
> ...


Thank you Deeda for posting your experiences with Gilmore's LP surgeries. You are such a great Mom. Gilmore is lucky to have you for a Mom. It is a lot of work this LP repair. But like you said, better now than later. I am hoping I only need the one leg. The Dr. does not expect him to need the left done, but never know. He is a grade 1 in the left leg. I don't know if repairing one leg will benefit the other one or not. 

I am at the 3 week point. He still rests a lot as long as I don't initiate play. It is hard, I can't get him excited or he wants to play & jump around. I also keep him in a stroller or my chair, when he is out of the pen. I wonder what they are thinking as to why being penned after 2 yrs. Last night I was able to let him lay in the bed next to me for an hour while I watched TV. It was late so he was tired enough to just rest, it was nice :wub:. 

I sure hope this surgery was successful. He escaped his pen once and ran around the den several times. So far, I have not noticed him lifting his leg since surgery. Did you take Gilmore to physical therapy after his surgeries?
Thanks again for your kind words, and I will read your thread.

*What you wrote in your thread about sums up how I felt too*:
You do get into a routine that works for you. It was really tough at the beginning. I had my daughter getting ready for school and Gilmore would be crying in the crate, my bird is needy and now my attention was focused on Gilmore which made him more needy and Skittles my other dog was jealous. The first two weeks I did no laundry and we ate a lot of take out. I spent a lot of time holding Gilmore. Eventually I learned how to balance everything but at first I thought I would lose my mind.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

This is what I found out as well. although I think some plans do cover LP. 

LP is rarely covered because they say it is genetic.


----------



## deeda9999 (Jan 20, 2011)

No- Gilmore never needed any PT. He basically came out of the hospital both times walking using his leg. This time within 3 days he was walking without any limp at all. I guess just like with people each dog recovers at a difference pace. I found that everyone who writes about their dog having LP surgery seems to be given different recovery orders though. We were told that after surgery he is basically restricted to crate rest for three months. I followed 100 percent the first time. I think we maybe kept him confined even longer because I was sooooo afraid the first time we let him run free outside. It takes such a long time to leg go of that fear that they will start holding up their leg.


Gilmore's other leg was fine. It happened just as the first knee did. He was fine one day - screaming in pain the next everytime he tried to run. When I noticed the second one I was totally sick with disbelief. I thought OMG how will I ever deal with this again not to mention the $3000 price tag. But the best thing I did for myself and for Gilmore was taking him immediately to the hospital. I didn't need a doctor to tell me what was wrong. I knew. And he had the surgery that day. And now here we are 6 weeks later.

Gilmore is dying to run around and will any chance he gets free. I think once you get past the first few weeks they are good. I know it is very important they don't get any opportunity to jump. Three months is a very long time for a dog who doesn't understand why all of a sudden they have no freedom. I worried so much that it would change his awesome personality but it hasn't not even one bit. I really think it made the bond between us even stronger. My daughter always jokes that I say I love Gilmore more than her. LOL. I tell her that he is always nice to me and always happy to be with me. 

You will be surprised at how quickly the time does pass. As they get better I think you need to come up with different ways to keep them stimulated. I used chicken broth frozen into ice cubes which he loves. The food in a kong. We did a lot of treat training to tire his mind. 

I really think it is forums like this that saved my sanity. When my first bird was sick strangers cried with me because they understood. My friends didn't. With Gilmore I don't think I could have coped without the help of the great people on these forums. I met an incredible woman on another dog forum who had a dog who had gone thru LP surgery. Talking to her everyday kept me sane. It still keeps me sane.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammie is walking on his leg now too. If he is standing still he will still lift it off the grass/floor somewhat. Dr said that is normal at this point. I did not realize how expensive the PT was.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*One Month--Yea--4 more weeks to go!*

It will be one month tomorrow. half way home. whew. Honestly, I am so sick of the confinement. :angry: But I know it's part of it and nec. He was itching ALOT, :w00t: so she let me give Sammie his first bath in the bathtub today. Or should I say Sammie and ME had a bath. I had to get in the tub to hold his leg up some. I did not want him bearing weight on it too much. He seemed to enjoy it. Boy is he clean. He stopped itching. She did not want him scratching non stop with his leg. Lesser of two evils I guess. I see why she said to wait. It's not easy bathing a post op LP dog, I'd preferred to wait. 

He is walking great. I can't bel the skip is gone. He is not 100% yet, still favors his bad leg due to healing. But things are moving along and I'm optimistic the surgery was successful.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kandis - that's such good news that he's doing so well. I know it's brutal and time drags by but what a reward. Isn't it great having a clean dog. I just bathed Tyler tonight after about 10 days without one and it makes such a difference for both of us. I can't imagine a month. :smpullhair: You deserve a lot of spoiling yourself after all of this


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Kandis, so glad to hear you & Sammie survived the bath lol. Clean babies may hate the process of getting clean, but they sure do love it when it's all done! Hope you are getting some rest. 1/2 way to full recovery. Now that is something to celebrate!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Kandis - that's such good news that he's doing so well. I know it's brutal and time drags by but what a reward. Isn't it great having a clean dog. I just bathed Tyler tonight after about 10 days without one and it makes such a difference for both of us. I can't imagine a month. :smpullhair: You deserve a lot of spoiling yourself after all of this



*Thanks Sue*, it does D R A G for sure, espec at this point really starts dragging. But at least the :w00t: part is over. I said I would not complain if the :w00t: went well, so I'm trying to keep my promise :innocent:. A month, talk about an odor, with that surgery odor still lingering around. icky. First time he sat still for a bath EVER! I wonder how much of it was fear with the lame leg or wanting a bath. Had to be fear :HistericalSmiley:he kept looking at me like to say, don't leave me here please Mommy, instead of going nutso.

They ONLY thing I want is NO SKIP and I'll be happy Sue. Good to hear you , fFeels weird when one of the family is away.:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Hi Kandis, so glad to hear you & Sammie survived the bath lol. Clean babies may hate the process of getting clean, but they sure do love it when it's all done! Hope you are getting some rest. 1/2 way to full recovery. Now that is something to celebrate!



Thanks Bridget, It is the after part that is hard, wanting to run around and dry off that the Ortho was concerned about. Once he came out he wanted to kick and get down bad (she is so right) so I had to make a corner on the cabinet and make like a bed of towels and dry, comb, trim face in there. He did not need the harness. :chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so glad that Sammie us well on his road to recovery!!!! I can just imagine how glad you were to bathe him. I know that I couldn't wait to bathe mine after spay and neuter were over.We all know anyone here could possibly have to go through this with our fluffs and it's great to know people here can offer advice and encouragement! Every time I let my fluffs outside to run and play I always yell"SLOW DOWN" I always cringe when they take off like a bat out of ****! My Eerie(at the bridge) tore his ACL running so fast in the yard and taking a sharp turn!! His surgery was no where near as extensive as Sammie. He recovered quickly and was fine! Praying for a FULL recovery and that everything will be back to normal!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so glad that Sammie us well on his road to recovery!!!! I can just imagine how glad you were to bathe him. I know that I couldn't wait to bathe mine after spay and neuter were over.We all know anyone here could possibly have to go through this with our fluffs and it's great to know people here can offer advice and encouragement! Every time I let my fluffs outside to run and play I always yell"SLOW DOWN" I always cringe when they take off like a bat out of ****! My Eerie(at the bridge) tore his ACL running so fast in the yard and taking a sharp turn!! His surgery was no where near as extensive as Sammie. He recovered quickly and was fine! Praying for a FULL recovery and that everything will be back to normal!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so glad that Sammie us well on his road to recovery!!!! I can just imagine how glad you were to bathe him. I know that I couldn't wait to bathe mine after spay and neuter were over.We all know anyone here could possibly have to go through this with our fluffs and it's great to know people here can offer advice and encouragement! Every time I let my fluffs outside to run and play I always yell"SLOW DOWN" I always cringe when they take off like a bat out of ****! My Eerie(at the bridge) tore his ACL running so fast in the yard and taking a sharp turn!! His surgery was no where near as extensive as Sammie. He recovered quickly and was fine! Praying for a FULL recovery and that everything will be back to normal!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm so glad that Sammie us well on his road to recovery!!!! I can just imagine how glad you were to bathe him. I know that I couldn't wait to bathe mine after spay and neuter were over.We all know anyone here could possibly have to go through this with our fluffs and it's great to know people here can offer advice and encouragement! Every time I let my fluffs outside to run and play I always yell"SLOW DOWN" I always cringe when they take off like a bat out of ****! My Eerie(at the bridge) tore his ACL running so fast in the yard and taking a sharp turn!! His surgery was no where near as extensive as Sammie. He recovered quickly and was fine! Praying for a FULL recovery and that everything will be back to normal!!!


Thanks Deb, I read ALL 3 of your posts.....:smtease:
yes the bath was the BEST present I have had in a long time. I am dreading the running. :w00t::w00t: one eek for each leg.....


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> It will be one month tomorrow. half way home. whew. Honestly, I am so sick of the confinement. :angry: But I know it's part of it and nec. He was itching ALOT, :w00t: so she let me give Sammie his first bath in the bathtub today. Or should I say Sammie and ME had a bath. I had to get in the tub to hold his leg up some. I did not want him bearing weight on it too much. He seemed to enjoy it. Boy is he clean. He stopped itching. She did not want him scratching non stop with his leg. Lesser of two evils I guess. I see why she said to wait. It's not easy bathing a post op LP dog, I'd preferred to wait.
> 
> He is walking great. I can't bel the skip is gone. He is not 100% yet, still favors his bad leg due to healing. But things are moving along and I'm optimistic the surgery was successful.


Yay for Sammie and you! you've been doing a great job taking care of him post-op... Day by day... soon enough, you'll both get more freedom :-D :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

It's sloooooow going Marisa! Thx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Ok, I know I'm bored.*

Here is Sammie :wub: in his stroller "Hospital Bed". He loves to be pushed around the house. He is doing about the same. Still favors the leg but no limping when walking. It's too early to tell till we can really walk. I am going to call about PT this week.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Cutie! Glad you are feeling better. You look great in your hospital bed/stroller!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Hi Cutie! Glad you are feeling better. You look great in your hospital bed/stroller!



thanks Laura.....your so sweet! :chili:


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Shayna once had to be confined to her crate in order to limit her walking until she healed. I bought one of those doggie backpacks and would do errrands around the house while she was safely tucked in the backpack -- well, really it was the backpack was a frontpack. I think Shayna liked being with me than having me come in and out of the room where her crate was.

One day at a time, Kandis!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

brendaman said:


> Shayna once had to be confined to her crate in order to limit her walking until she healed. I bought one of those doggie backpacks and would do errrands around the house while she was safely tucked in the backpack -- well, really it was the backpack was a frontpack. I think Shayna liked being with me than having me come in and out of the room where her crate was.
> 
> One day at a time, Kandis!



Thank you Brenda. :flowers: I guess we are both in the one day at a time mode.

I'm half way to x-rays. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Thanks Deb, I read ALL 3 of your posts.....:smtease:
> yes the bath was the BEST present I have had in a long time. I am dreading the running. :w00t::w00t: one eek for each leg.....


I don't know what happened to my posts!!!! That was awfully nice if you to read all three!!! You must really be bored!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kandis, I have had such a busy month I haven't posted in this thread for a while. I hope and pray Sammie is doing much much better. I cannot imagine how exhausting it is just from worrying alone, besides the nursing part. You are a terrific Mommy and Sammie is so lucky to have you!!! I adore his pictures, he looks so much like Rocky.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi litte Sammie. I would love to be your nurse & give your mom a break! 
I am happy you are being a "good boy" and staying put---you are cute at it too in that stroller!
Kandis, keep on keeping on---it isn't a race that is easily won but I think the results will be worth the agony.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I don't know what happened to my posts!!!! That was awfully nice if you to read all three!!! You must really be bored!!!



I always read *ALL* your posts Deb! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Kandis, I have had such a busy month I haven't posted in this thread for a while. I hope and pray Sammie is doing much much better. I cannot imagine how exhausting it is just from worrying alone, besides the nursing part. You are a terrific Mommy and Sammie is so lucky to have you!!! I adore his pictures, he looks so much like Rocky.



Hi Dianne, You survived the separation! :chili: Good to hear from you and thanks. He does look like Rocky. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Hi litte Sammie. I would love to be your nurse & give your mom a break!
> I am happy you are being a "good boy" and staying put---you are cute at it too in that stroller!
> Kandis, keep on keeping on---it isn't a race that is easily won but I think the results will be worth the agony.



I will dear friend! keep on keeping on for sure. nothing else to do here but wait. :thumbsup:


----------

